#ubuntu-pk 2016-08-15
<Researcher> Good morning everyone.
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> !seen Kilos
<Researcher> :/
<Researcher> very quite here
<Researcher> :D
<lubmil> dzień
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:
<lubmil> RajRajRaj
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl how are you
<ChanSeba> jak
<RajRajRaj> Jak
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: jk
<RajRajRaj> Ja
<RajRajRaj> Jak
<RajRajRaj> JeDa: y
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl  how are you
<RajRajRaj> Yo
<ChanSeba>  jak
<lubmil> -.-
<lubmil> Ok :)
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en co tam u ciebie?
<ChanSeba> what do you have?
<RajRajRaj> Ok :)
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl i have a an airplane
<ChanSeba> u mnie samolot
<RajRajRaj> :D
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice:
<lubmil> ChiefJustice: ej ty.
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en ej ty
<ChanSeba> Hey, you
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: ej ty
<RajRajRaj> :p
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: what are u doing
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en to jest takie raczej niegrzeczne
<ChanSeba> these are rather naughty
<lubmil> to "ej ty"
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: who are naughty
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl who are naughty
<ChanSeba> kto nawala
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl which are rather naughty
<ChanSeba> co jest dość niegrzeczny
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en zachowuj się, byle jak ale się zachowuj
<ChanSeba> act at random, but behave yourself
<Researcher> Hello people
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> Hej lubmil
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: i dont understand
<lubmil> hej Researcher
<Researcher> how are you friend ?
<Researcher> :)
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en wiem że nie rozumiesz
<ChanSeba> I know you don't understand
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl what happened lubmil
<ChanSeba> co się stało lubmil
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en bo ja sam tego nie rozumiem ;>
<Researcher> hi RajRajRaj happy independence day :)
<ChanSeba> because I don't understand it myself ;>
<Researcher> hi pavlushka
<Researcher> :)
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl u just tolf me to behave. Its offensive
<ChanSeba> u mnie po prostu толф się zachowywać. Jego atak
<RajRajRaj> Researcher: ty and to u too Belated
<pavlushka> Hello Researcher !
<Researcher> thanks RajRajRaj
<Researcher> hi hi Pavlushka
<RajRajRaj> Hello
<Researcher> how are ya pavlushka
<pavlushka> how is your trip going?
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:
<lubmil> kurwa mać
<Researcher> my trip is not yet started
<RajRajRaj> Why is lubmil angry
<pavlushka> HEllo RajRajRaj !
<pavlushka> I am good Researcher !
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl Why is lubmil angry
<pavlushka> thanks
<Researcher> Pavlushka : i will be going back to pakistan form 25th of August to 18th of August
<ChanSeba> Dlaczego lubmil zły
<Researcher> Pavlushka : i will be going back to pakistan form 25th of August to 18th of Sep
<Researcher> lol
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en kurwa mac
<ChanSeba> your mother
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en bo gram, a ty RajRajRaj mi cały czas przeszkadzasz :)
<ChanSeba> because I play, and you RajRajRaj I keep getting in the way :)
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl what do u play
<ChanSeba> co robić i grać
<Researcher> .tr :en :pl lets play snooker :p
<ChanSeba> zagrajmy w snookera :p
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl i throught u likes me pinging u
<ChanSeba> myślałem, że mnie kocha diagnostyki u
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl all of a sudden u act like u dislike it
<ChanSeba> nagle akt u, jak U podoba
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl something is wrong
<ChanSeba> coś jest nie tak
<Researcher> RajRajRaj kiu tang kertay ho ghareeb polandi ko :D
<RajRajRaj> Researcher: nai yaar aaj kuch ho gaya isko
<RajRajRaj> Atey satg bola behave
<RajRajRaj> Sath*
<Researcher> rajrajraj i think translation ka issue hay
<RajRajRaj> Hmmm
<Researcher> rajrajraj aaj is nay pee zyada hogi
<Researcher> :D
<RajRajRaj> Lol
<RajRajRaj> Puch ke dekh
<RajRajRaj> Tajjub ki bat hai ki ye tik gay
<RajRajRaj> Gaya*
<Researcher> .tr :en :pl lubmil how are you ?
<ChanSeba> lubmil jak ty ?
<Researcher> .tr :en :pl are you sad today :)
<ChanSeba> jesteś dziś smutna :)
<RajRajRaj> Bola i play. Ab kuch bil b ni ra
<RajRajRaj> Bhai bata de kya khel riya hai
<Researcher> pata nai kia khelayga
<Researcher> is ko choro
<Researcher> tum sunao
<Researcher> kia ho raha hay
<RajRajRaj> Mast
<Researcher> office kaisa ja raha hay
<RajRajRaj> Sust
<RajRajRaj> :p
<Researcher> aaj off nai hay india may ?
<RajRajRaj> Off hai na
<RajRajRaj> Tumharey yahan
<Researcher> yar pakistan may off kal thi
<RajRajRaj> Yaar ek uno channnel banao
<Researcher> mera tu yaha kal bhi office tha
<Researcher> may uno ka channel banata hu
<Researcher> mujhay uno acha lagta hay
<Researcher> time pass acha hota hay
<RajRajRaj> Haan
<RajRajRaj> Ek channel hai #uni par wo bakwas hai
<Researcher> hi tacod how are ya buddy
<RajRajRaj> Dusra bano
<Researcher> #uni kis ka hay
<Researcher> kisi romanian ka lagta hay
<Researcher> wb pavlushka
<RajRajRaj> Researcher: koi acha naam soch yaar
<RajRajRaj> #uno-mast
<RajRajRaj> :p
<RajRajRaj> #ultra-uno
<Researcher> acha naam sochta hu
<Researcher> super-uno
<Researcher> :p
<RajRajRaj> Sahi
<Researcher> aaj kal comics per movies ban rahi hay
<RajRajRaj> Haan
<Researcher> kisi comic hero kay naam per channel banalo
<pavlushka> thank you back Researcher !
 * pavlushka agreed with RajRajRaj , :)
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka: :p
<Researcher> u w pavlushka
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> spiderman-uno
<Researcher> kaisa rahayga
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> pavlushka kia khayaaal hay aap ka
<RajRajRaj> Nai yaar
<RajRajRaj> #u-n-o
<RajRajRaj> Ye sahi hai
<Researcher> hmmmm
<Researcher> kafi mushkil hay
<Researcher> D:
<RajRajRaj> Hain
<Researcher> #unots
<Researcher> :D
<RajRajRaj> Chanel koi bhi ho bheerh hona chahiye
<Researcher> kaisa rahay ga
<Researcher> ?
<RajRajRaj> Chalega
<Researcher> unos
<Researcher> :D
<RajRajRaj> #unoty
<Researcher> yeh b acha hay
<RajRajRaj> Lol
<Researcher> lol
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> unoty toooo much
<Researcher> :p
<RajRajRaj> Lol
<RajRajRaj> Sahi hai na
<Researcher> ufo-uno
<Researcher> :D
<RajRajRaj> #unoty mast hai double meaning
<Researcher> yeah
<Researcher> #youknow
<Researcher> yeh set hay
<Researcher> :D
<RajRajRaj> Cool
<RajRajRaj> Ye bhi sahi hai
<Researcher> i am Researcher
<Researcher> :D
<RajRajRaj> Lol
<Researcher> ohhh aik naam or aya
<Researcher> #ajao-sab-mastt-bachia-aajao-jaldi-say-uno-khelain
<Researcher> :D
<RajRajRaj> Sala
<Researcher> extra doze
<RajRajRaj> Lol
<Researcher> aik tweet aya hay independence day per
<RajRajRaj> #unoty and #youknow
<RajRajRaj> Dono sahi
<Researcher> and pakistan got independence on 14th august and took all the beautiful girls away from india
<Researcher> lol
<Researcher> i was laughing reading this
<Researcher> wb pavlushka
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka: r u a girl
<pavlushka> sorry for the nuisance, I got no hands on it
<RajRajRaj> Aisa naam hai jaise koi herion hoti na
<RajRajRaj> No hands on what
<RajRajRaj> Kya bol ri ye
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: Then I would fall in love with myself, :p
<RajRajRaj> Y
<RajRajRaj> Ab larkiyan kya khud se pyar karti hain?
<RajRajRaj> Kuch to bhi
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka: hindu malum?
<RajRajRaj> Oh yaad aya iska nick is like anushka
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: a little, :p
<RajRajRaj> Ok
<pavlushka> wow I love her, She is sooooooo
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka = pallavi + anushka
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka:  where u from
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: super, I love both, Pallavi is my cousin's name.
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka: cool
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka: where are u from
<pavlushka> From Bangladesh
<RajRajRaj> Dhaka?
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka: how old r u
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: that was close, from Dinajpur
<RajRajRaj> Dinajpur nice
<pavlushka> pavlushka: 33
<RajRajRaj> Do u speak bangali
<pavlushka> Since My childhood, :)
<RajRajRaj> If u were a girl i would say amey tumake bhalo bhashi
<RajRajRaj> Ami*
<RajRajRaj> :D
<pavlushka> ha ha ha, Then I would expect you to be a girl, if you want a positive reply from a man of straight sexual orientation, :p
<RajRajRaj> Lets drop the idea
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: yes, we should, coz it will not work, :P
<RajRajRaj> I will wait for  bangali girl to be here
<RajRajRaj> :D
<pavlushka> all of us here are Males
<RajRajRaj> 17:03:15 <RajRajRaj> ladis: r u ladies :p
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: that will be longer than waiting for Pakistani Girl to be here, :D
<RajRajRaj> 17:04:26 <ladis> RajRajRaj: No, obviously English is not the only existing language, so different words has different meanings ;-)
<RajRajRaj> Lol
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka: pakistani girls r more active on dalnet not here
<RajRajRaj> It seems freenode is banned for  Pakistan girls
<RajRajRaj> :p
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: oh my my, really!!!
<RajRajRaj> Yes
<RajRajRaj> :D
<pavlushka> darn, I have wasted so much in freenode, duh
<RajRajRaj> Lol
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka: r u looking forward to marry  Pakistan girl
<RajRajRaj> :D
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: I am still a virgin till 33, So anything will be ok, and Pakistani Girls, even better, :p
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka: how about a europen
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: you mean Pakistani girls living in Europe?
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka no
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka: a pen that is worth one euro
<RajRajRaj> Lol
<pavlushka> Then sorry, I might not be able to handle them, :p
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: and a worthy pen tha would be,;p
<pavlushka> *that
<RajRajRaj> ;)
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: keya aap a kela ho?
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka: what do u mean
<Researcher> hi mustu
<Researcher> welcome and salaam
<Researcher> hi pavlushka
<Researcher> hi rajrajraj
<Researcher> :)
<mustu> hey
<Researcher> hey whats up mustu
<Researcher> :)
<RajRajRaj> Brb
<Researcher> ok raj
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> mustufa kaisay ho aap
<mustu> all well..
<Researcher> glad to hear from you
<Researcher> whats up
<mustu> so, you guys r working to revive Ubuntu Pakistan chapter/
<mustu> but are you from PK?
<Researcher> well we already did that
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> al hamdulillah
<Researcher> i am from pakistan
<Researcher> and lot of pakistani guys are here
<Researcher> including friends from every corner of this world
<Researcher> we are glad we are an open community
<Researcher> mustu brb for 5 mint
<mustu> good.. so is it only the IRC channel that has been revived or do u've boots on ground
<barlas> We have boots on ground
<barlas> Just not anyone wearing them...
<Researcher> back
<Researcher> hi barlas
<Researcher> wb
<mustu> lolz..
<Researcher> mustu unity is the key to success
<Researcher> kindly join us for the cause
<Researcher> :D
<mustu> i hope u guys aren't brewing any bureaucratic BS like man desi do..
<Researcher> no man
<mustu> i need to rush..
<Researcher> take care
<Researcher> do join us back
<mustu> will catchup with u guys tomorrow for sure..
<Researcher> sure bro
<Researcher> take your itme
<barlas> :)
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> barlas i am feeling soooo good here
<Researcher> atleast few people are around
<Researcher> :D
<mustu> I hope not to hear any credit earning BS :p ...
<pavlushka> Hi Researcher !
<Researcher> hi pavlushka
<Researcher> wb
<mustu> c ya later
<mustu> (y)
<Researcher> c ya mustu
<pavlushka> see ya mustu
<barlas> pavlushka: Just read some of the backlogs, didn't know you were a girl :P
<Researcher> lol barlas
<Researcher> pavlushka is a healthy boy
<Researcher> lol
 * Researcher hides
<pavlushka> barlas: you got it left, :p
<Researcher> hi dan-
<Researcher> :)
<barlas> Heh
<Researcher> we have a special person here dan-
<Researcher> :D
<dan-> yo Researcher
<Researcher> he is a nice guy
<dan-> :D
<barlas> Hi dan-
<Researcher> yo yo dan-
<dan-> yo barlas
<Researcher> whats up dan-
<Researcher> dan- when you sleep bro ?
<Researcher> :D
<pavlushka> Researcher: I always appreciate complements from kids, :p
<Researcher> you are always awake
<Researcher> pavlushka : barlas isnt a kid :D
<Researcher> he is old as me and you
<Researcher> :D
<pavlushka> Researcher: you got it left, :p
<Researcher> barlas : do you have white hairs in beard and underarms ?
<Researcher> :D
 * Researcher dive to right
<pavlushka> Researcher: that was meant for you, :P
<Researcher> ohhh my my
<Researcher> :D
<dan-> aha sleep soon
<Researcher> dan- sure bro thanks for your reply.
<Researcher> :)
<dan-> just chillin' and doing up work report, then sleeps
<dan-> all good, good to hear from you :)
<Researcher> glad to hear from you too dan-
<Researcher> sweat dreams
<Researcher> :)
<dan-> aha thanks, much appreciated
<RajRajRaj> dan-:
<RajRajRaj> dan-: asl
<RajRajRaj> Kilos:
<RajRajRaj> Researcher: agaya 50 kilo ka
<RajRajRaj> :p
<Kilos> hi RajRajRaj and others
<Researcher> hehehe
<Researcher> hi Kilos
<Researcher> i was missing you
<Researcher> how are you bro
<Kilos> ohi Researcher you still alive
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: hi how r u
<Kilos> yay
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: he is dead
<Researcher> Kilos i am always alive
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> yaya
<RajRajRaj> dan- killed Researcher
<Kilos> head thumping so i wiont be active long
<Researcher> i thought Kilos you went to Australia
<Researcher> :D
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: whats thumping
<RajRajRaj> Researcher: hw will go
<Kilos> my head
<RajRajRaj> On 30
<Kilos> old war injury
<RajRajRaj> Not now
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: which war
<RajRajRaj> 2nd world war
<RajRajRaj> ?
<RajRajRaj> Or 1st
<Researcher> hmmm
<RajRajRaj> Or 3td
<RajRajRaj> Or 4th
<RajRajRaj> Or 5th
<RajRajRaj> Stahp me
<RajRajRaj> I am in while loop
<RajRajRaj> Or 6th
<Kilos> haha
<RajRajRaj> Or 7th
<ChiefJustice> break;
<RajRajRaj> Lol
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice: ty
<Kilos> no man my war with a windmill
<ChiefJustice> RajRajRaj: no problem :P
<RajRajRaj> A wind mill
<RajRajRaj> What were u trying to do
<RajRajRaj> Run it in reverse direction
<Kilos> hi ChiefJustice
<ChiefJustice> hi Kilos ^^
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: what happend
<RajRajRaj> Why u have that injury
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice: why is lubmil not talking
<Kilos> i was driving it with a diesel motor and the coupling uncoupled and shaft bent and bust my head open
<ChiefJustice> RajRajRaj: he's gone for a while
<Kilos> its a rotary pump at the bottom not an up and down
<ChiefJustice> I think he's having a bath at the moment
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice: he is uoset
<RajRajRaj> Upset
<ChiefJustice> I don't think so
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: :(
<RajRajRaj> That hurts
<ChiefJustice> as I can see in my playback lines you can't just easily communicate with that freaking bot
<Kilos> that was years ago RajRajRaj and only gets bad now and again
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice: hmm
<ChiefJustice> this bot cannot translate properly :F
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice: help him get along once again
<RajRajRaj> Can you please do that
<ChiefJustice> of course, as long as I can
<ChiefJustice> I may be busy
<RajRajRaj> He is here
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:
<Kilos> nice to see you active here ChiefJustice
<RajRajRaj> Kilos:  try some bam
<ChiefJustice> oh, thanks ^^
<Kilos> whats bam RajRajRaj
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: jhandu bam
<RajRajRaj> It gives relief in pain
<Kilos> we dont have that here
<RajRajRaj> Must be having some alternative
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: himani fast relief
<Kilos> this pain is from nerves pinched in where the bone grew back together
<RajRajRaj> Oh
<RajRajRaj> Its for bone related pain only
<Kilos> and when i do strenuos things it hurts and sometimes gets inflamation and thats when it hurts
<RajRajRaj> Hmm
<RajRajRaj> I hope u wil be able to fly in plane
<Kilos> my skull was split open from above left eye to back of head at ear centre height
<Kilos> yeah thatsd worrying me a bit
<Kilos> but they pressurised so it should be ok
* Researcher changed the topic of #ubuntu-pk to: Welcome to #ubuntu-pk. We are rebuilding so feel free to join us and lend a helping hand.or latest ubuntu releases [pakistan download mirror] : http://mirrors.nayatel.com/ubuntu-releases/
* Researcher changed the topic of #ubuntu-pk to: Welcome to #ubuntu-pk. We are rebuilding so feel free to join us and lend a helping hand. For latest ubuntu releases [pakistan download mirror] : http://mirrors.nayatel.com/ubuntu-releases/
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: :(
<lubmil> RajRajRaj:
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: :)
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en ChiefJustice jeszcze śpi
<ChanSeba> ChiefJustice still asleep
<ChiefJustice> of course I do
<Kilos> lol
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice:
<ChiefJustice> that's why I am here
<RajRajRaj> Lok
<RajRajRaj> Lol
<lubmil> ale jaja
<ChiefJustice> lubmil: have your eyes tested
<ChiefJustice> :P
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl ale jaja
<ChanSeba> Halo яе
<RajRajRaj> Oops
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en ale jaja
<ChanSeba> but the eggs
<RajRajRaj> What eggs
<ChiefJustice> = lol
<Kilos> lol
<ChiefJustice> simply
<ChiefJustice> it's an idiom
<RajRajRaj> Oh
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en ale jaja jak berety
<ChanSeba> but eggs like berets
<ChiefJustice> idioms are hard to translate
<RajRajRaj> I see
<RajRajRaj> I am watching a sad movie
<Kilos> dont cry
<RajRajRaj> Cant help
<RajRajRaj> Its really sad
<Kilos> the actors will laugh at you
<RajRajRaj> And its real
<Kilos> aw
<RajRajRaj> No
<RajRajRaj> Its real
<Kilos> dont cry on keyboard it will short out
<RajRajRaj> Haha
<Researcher> lol
<RajRajRaj> Now they are showing history
<RajRajRaj> Researcher: u understand punjabi
<Researcher> yes i do
<Researcher> :D
<RajRajRaj> Khad ja khotya
<ChiefJustice> https://scontent-waw1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/fr/cp0/e15/q65/13895450_10154866212466840_8824017937522370541_n.jpg?efg=eyJpIjoiYiJ9&oh=2383f59119824a89990c84099470007f&oe=584C35D1
<ChiefJustice> hihihi
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice: haha
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: if you are willing to name the sad movie you are watching :) like to know.
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> RajRajRaj why dont you tell pavlushka
<Kilos> he is my buddy
<RajRajRaj> Its punjab 1984
<RajRajRaj> A true story
<Kilos> pavlushka there you go
<Kilos> hi JeDa
<pavlushka> :)
<RajRajRaj> Hi jeda
<JeDa> Hey Kilos and RajRajRaj
<Kilos> i want all you guys to be friends and join my world wide family
<Kilos> there is too much strife in the world, let us show them all the right way things should be
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: yes
<lubmil> !pdk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<pavlushka> Researcher: ping
<tacod> Researcher: hey man sorry I missed your message. I was asleep
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:
<RajRajRaj> zaki:
<RajRajRaj> tacod:
<lubmil> RajRajRaj
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: how are you
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en zajebiście
<ChanSeba> fucking
<lubmil> hmm
<Kilos> eish lubmil
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en świetnie
<ChanSeba> well
<Kilos> try keep things clean
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl are u still angry lubmil
<ChanSeba> nadal jesteś zły lubmil
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en nie jestem zły
<ChanSeba> I'm not angry
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl good
<ChanSeba> dobrze
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en no może trochę, bo nie mam co jeść
<ChanSeba> well, maybe a little bit, because I don't know what to eat
<Kilos> oh i see whats happening the bot auto translates right?
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl how about a pizza
<ChanSeba> jak z pizzą
<tacod> RajRajRaj:
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: haha
<RajRajRaj> tacod: yo
<tacod> wassup
<Kilos> hi tacod
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: we ask bot to translate
<RajRajRaj> tacod: nothing much
<Kilos> yes i see
<RajRajRaj> Brb
<Kilos> clever
<Kilos> how many languages does the bot do?
<lubmil> http://yandex.com
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en stąd bierze tłumaczenie
<ChanSeba> this is the translation
<Kilos> i was wondering if it could do ubuntu translation
<lubmil> \.tr :pl :en chyba te same języki ma co google translate
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en chyba te same języki ma co google translate
<ChanSeba> probably, the same language that google translate
<Kilos> oh
<lubmil> ah
<lubmil> eh
<RajRajRaj> Oh
<RajRajRaj> Uh
<lubmil> yh
<RajRajRaj> Ih
<Kilos> lol
<lubmil> uh
<RajRajRaj> Uh
<Kilos> aw
<RajRajRaj> Ew
<lubmil> chuj :)
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 228. dzień roku: „Wiara jest pewnością, że Bóg troszczy się o rzeczy najmniejsze. (Kierkegaard)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 228. dzień roku: ?Wiara jest pewnością, że Bóg troszczy się o rzeczy najmniejsze. (Kierkegaard)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 228. day of the year: ?Faith is the confidence that God cares about things, the smallest. (Kierkegaard)?
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en chuj
<ChanSeba> fuck
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: :/
<lubmil> dick
<lubmil> penis
<RajRajRaj> Since when lubmil became so obnoxious
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl Since when lubmil became so obnoxious
<ChanSeba> Tak kiedy lubmil stał się tak podoba
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: how old r u
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en raj raj raj
<ChanSeba> Paradise Paradise Paradise
<lubmil> .tr :pl :de raj raj raj
<ChanSeba> Paradies Paradies Paradies
<lubmil> .tr :pl :es raj raj raj
<ChanSeba> el paraíso el paraíso el paraíso
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl how old r u lubmil
<ChanSeba> ile p u lubmil
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: whats up
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en jak stary jestem - pytasz?
<ChanSeba> as I'm old, you ask?
<Kilos> im slowly getting ready for bed hehe
<Kilos> as im old i need more sleep
<Kilos> hehe
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en spać? o tej porze...
<ChanSeba> sleep? at this time...
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: whats your age
<lubmil> .c 2016-1962
<ChanSeba> 2016-1962 = 54
<RajRajRaj> Wow
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Mon, 15 Aug 2016 21:13:21 CEST
<RajRajRaj> That guy is expert with tool
<RajRajRaj> .t
<ChanSeba> Mon, 15 Aug 2016 21:13:26 CEST
<lubmil> .t gmt
<ChanSeba> Mon, 15 Aug 2016 19:13:44 GMT
<RajRajRaj> .t gmt + 5:30
<ChanSeba> RajRajRaj: Sorry, I don't know about the 'gmt + 5:30' timezone.
<RajRajRaj> Hmm
<Kilos> lubmil you also old
<Kilos> but i beat you
<RajRajRaj> He doesnt understand English
<RajRajRaj> He translates it
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl but i beat you
<ChanSeba> ale będę cię bić
<RajRajRaj> See
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en mnie buć? a za co?
<ChanSeba> I buć? and for what?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en mnie bić? a za co?
<ChanSeba> to beat me? and for what?
<Kilos> oh must i translate too all the time
<Kilos> im 65
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl he was being sarcastic he meant that he is older than u. Thats how he beats u in age
<ChanSeba> to był sarkazm, miał na myśli, że on jest starszy od ciebie. Oto jak on bije w wieku
<lubmil> uhm :)
<RajRajRaj> Now he smiles
<RajRajRaj> Like a girl
<RajRajRaj> Lol
<Kilos> hehe
<RajRajRaj> Brb
<Kilos> lubmil learn english
<lubmil> Kilos:
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en ty masz 65 lat?
<ChanSeba> you're 65 years old?
<Kilos> im too old to learn new languages
<Kilos> .tr yes im 65. too old to learn new languages
<ChanSeba> The auto to en translation failed, sorry!
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> i must auto to polish
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> night pk peeps , see you toorrow
<lubmil> Dominiol: zrób w .tr domyślny input po angielsku
<lubmil> a output po polsku
<RajRajRaj> Back
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en 00:54:19 <lubmil> Dominiol: zrób w .tr domyślny input po angielsku
<ChanSeba> 00:54:19 <lubmil> Dominiol: make .Tr by default, input in English
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en 00:54:36 <lubmil> a output po polsku
<ChanSeba> 00:54:36 <lubmil> and the output in Russian
<RajRajRaj> Russian lol
<lubmil> ano LOL
<lubmil> kurwa mać
<RajRajRaj> I think u meant polish
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en ano
<ChanSeba> ANO
<lubmil> ano = tak
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en tak
<ChanSeba> so
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en kurwa mac
<ChanSeba> Mmmm, kurwa.
<ChanSeba> your mother
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en is it an abuse
<ChanSeba> is it an abuse
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en whore
<ChanSeba> whore
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl is it an abuse
<ChanSeba> to nadużycie
<RajRajRaj> Is kurwa mac an abuse
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en kurwa mać to przekleństwo
<ChanSeba> fuck is a dirty word
<RajRajRaj> Oh
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl dirty word
<ChanSeba> złe słowo
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en a w Polsce słowo kurwa niektórzy używają jako przecinek
<ChanSeba> and in Poland the word fuck, some used as a comma
<RajRajRaj> What
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl are u gay lubmil
<ChanSeba> jesteś gejem lubmil
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en co 2 słowo mówią kurwa
<ChanSeba> every 2 words say fucking
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en nie jestem gejem!
<ChanSeba> I'm not gay!
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl are u married
<ChanSeba> jesteś żonaty
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en a skąd takie podejrzenie?
<ChanSeba> and where such suspicions?
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl do u have kids
<ChanSeba> masz dzieci
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en mam syna 25 lat on ma
<ChanSeba> my son is 25, he has
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl do u live with your wife
<ChanSeba> mieszkasz ze swoją żoną
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en a geje nie mają dzieci. chyba ża adopyują ;]
<ChanSeba> and gays do not have children. think adopyują ;]
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en a geje nie mają dzieci. chyba ża adoptują ;]
<ChanSeba> and gays do not have children. think adopt ;]
<RajRajRaj> Hmm
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl do u live with your qife
<ChanSeba> mieszkasz z qife
<RajRajRaj> Wife*
<RajRajRaj> 01:03:36 <ChanSeba> mieszkasz ze swoją żoną
<RajRajRaj> Swoja zona
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en nie mam żony. już ci to pisałem kiedyś
<ChanSeba> I have no wife. you already wrote once
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl why dont u have a wife
<ChanSeba> dlaczego nie ma żony
<lubmil> no kurwa -.-
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en nie mam żony, bo się nie ożeniłem ;>
<ChanSeba> I have no wife, because I was not married ;>
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en to proste jak budowa cepa
<ChanSeba> it's as simple as building cepa
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl how u have a kid then
<ChanSeba> jak masz dziecko to
<RajRajRaj> Cepa?
<lubmil> .g cep
<ChanSeba> https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cep_(narzędzie) | Cep (narzędzie) – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl how u have a kid then
<ChanSeba> jak masz dziecko to
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en mam i co?
<ChanSeba> I have, what?
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl your son
<ChanSeba> twój syn
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl who is his mother
<ChanSeba> kto jest jego matka
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl did u adopt him
<ChanSeba> ty go przyjąć
<lubmil> ChiefJustice: ratuj mnie, bo ja nie mam zdrowia gadać w tym dziwnym języku
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en 01:08:06 <lubmil> ChiefJustice: ratuj mnie, bo ja nie mam zdrowia gadać w tym dziwnym języku
<ChanSeba> 01:08:06 <lubmil> ChiefJustice: save me, because I have no health to speak this strange language
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: :(
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl how can u have a son without wife
<ChanSeba> jak u mnie syn bez żony
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka: hi
<RajRajRaj> Pallavi anushka
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl lubmil do u understand what i am asking
<ChanSeba> lubmil-rozumiesz, o co proszę
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en normalnie, żona jest niepotrzebna do syna, wyatarczy do tego dziewczyna
<ChanSeba> usually, my wife doesn't need for his son, wyatarczy for this girl
<RajRajRaj> Wyatarczy?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en normalnie, żona jest niepotrzebna do syna, wystarczy do tego dziewczyna
<ChanSeba> usually, my wife does not need to son, just before she
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl lubmil this translator is doing some bad translation :(
<ChanSeba> lubmil ten tłumacz sprawia, że tłumaczenie jest złe :(
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en bardzo złe
<ChanSeba> very bad
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en dlatego ja więcej nie rozmawiam
<ChanSeba> so I don't talk anymore
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en niech ChiefJustice to robi
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: :(
<ChanSeba> let ChiefJustice this makes
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: :(
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: bad
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka:
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en idę zrobić papierosy
<ChanSeba> I'm going to do cigarette
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: :(
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl are u going to Paradise
<ChanSeba> idziesz do nieba
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en mam 5
<ChanSeba> I have 5
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en do nieba się jeszcze nie wybieram
<ChanSeba> the sky is still not leaving
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en a poza tym jeśli już to pójdę do piekła
<ChanSeba> and besides, if I go to hell
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en zresztą, nigdzie nie pójdę, bo ja nie chodzę
<ChanSeba> however, I'm not going anywhere, because I don't go
<lubmil> .p rewal
<ChanSeba> Rewal, PL: 14.4°C, Bezchmurnie, 1032.22 hPa, wsch. 05:39:34, zach. 20:27:34, wiatr 4.02 m/s (295.501°), wilg. 95%
<ChiefJustice> niech lubmil to robi
<lubmil> co
<ChiefJustice> rozmawia w tym dziwnym języku
<lubmil> nie ma mnie, i już
<lubmil> gram
<lubmil> !pc
<ChanSeba> lubmil: już już wykurwiam do kuchni po czapczinko
<lubmil> !dc
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznego czapczinko! :)
<lubmil> kurwa mać
#ubuntu-pk 2016-08-16
<RajRajRaj> torchic____!~noturboo@i.am.phantas.tk
<RajRajRaj> Lol
<Researcher> Good morning
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> hi RajRajRaj
<Researcher> morning dan-
<Researcher> hi and salaam barlas
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> hello chiefjustice
<Researcher> hi hi hi zmeu
<Researcher> :/
 * Researcher slaps Kurwaa around a bit with a large trout
<Researcher> good morning Kilos
<Researcher> good morning pavlushka
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> wb
<Kilos> morning Researcher
<Researcher> morning
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hows your wiki page
<Researcher> ill
<Researcher> my wiki page needs a good doc like pavlushka
<Kilos> get it up to date man and apply with pavel
<Researcher> sure bro
<Kilos> im sure he will help
<Kilos> just get all your info ready'
<Researcher> yes bro
<Kilos> i get excited for you guys
<Researcher> me toooo
<Researcher> pvluska hv bad connection
<Kilos> he has gone to do some work
<Researcher> ahh
<Kilos> but yes his connection sucks as well
<Researcher> yeah he disconnect 100 times a day
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> sometimes i also stop greeting him wb (welcome back)
<Researcher> :D
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> have you seen his wiki?
<Researcher> nope
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/pavelsayekat#preview
<Researcher> ohhh kooool
<Researcher> i will copy his wiki :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> man you have your old one, just add what you have been doing since then
<Kilos> dont remove old stuff
<Kilos> only needs updating for the missing years when you loco got sick
<Kilos> you didnt stop doing ubuntu work and helping others
<Researcher>  though he was there all the time but motionless but now he speaks Smile :)
<Researcher> WTFFFFFFF
<Kilos> haha
<Researcher> why he dont understand that i cant talk with ghosts
<Researcher> :p
<Researcher> he needs to update
<Kilos> he was shy because he wasnt even approved
<Researcher> the channel grown upto 37 nicks
<Researcher> 34 are right now
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> Kilos i noticed we have some guests in the channel
<Researcher> lets speak with them :D
<Researcher> hi ahoneybun
<Kilos> yes it has grown
<Researcher> yup
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> oh he is most likely sleeping now
<Researcher> yeah time difference
<Kilos> he is in the usa
<Researcher> yesterday mustu joined in here
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> you remember once you ask me about mustu
<Kilos> yes
<Researcher> he joined here and were happy to see this chan
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> get him to spread the word
<Researcher> yeah i asked him to join the team
<Researcher> but i think he also suffered with same issues
<Researcher> he was a bit rude because his words were clear that he had faced unjust situation here
<Researcher> mustu were used to be an active guy
<Kilos> just tell him times have changed
<Researcher> and he became victom for politics here
<Researcher> they intentionally kept him down
<Kilos> he can now come back and be supported
<Researcher> i told him to forget the past
<Researcher> and hold the lead
<Kilos> there will be no more politics here
<Kilos> everyone that works with ubuntu and helps other users is welcome here
<Kilos> those that come and try make trouble will be bannefd
<Kilos> banned
<Researcher> true
<Researcher> yesterday mustu said : i hope u guys aren't brewing any bureaucratic BS like man desi do
<Kilos> lol
<Researcher> and he was thinking of credit earning and point scorings
<Researcher> his mind was not accepting the growth of this channel
<Kilos> lol
<Researcher> i assured him that this time he will meet true peple
<Researcher> people
<Kilos> cool
<Researcher> people who truely believe in the phylosophy of ubuntu i.e humanity
<Kilos> introduce him to pavel as well then he can learn how things are happening here now too
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> yeah
<Researcher> actually he had a very short stay
<barlas> Hi
<Researcher> and he promises to join back today
<Researcher> hi barlas
<Kilos> hi barlas
<Researcher> welcome back bro
<Researcher> how are ya barlas
<Researcher> glad to see you awake
<Researcher> :)
<barlas> I am well, thanks
<Researcher> glad to hear from ya barlas
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> i am coming back to pakistan
<barlas> Noooo!
<barlas> Why?
<barlas> Don't come back! Stay there!
<barlas> :D
<Researcher> on 28th of august till 15 of Sep
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> hey its my annual leave
<Researcher> :D
<Kilos> lol
<Researcher> i will be taking my wife to honeymoon
<Researcher> :p
<Kilos> yoohoo
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> i am also planning for birth tourism
<Researcher> but its little far
<Researcher> hi zaki
<Researcher> wb
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> zaki ?
<Kilos> i go do chores Researcher wbb
<barlas> birth tourism?
<barlas> Researcher: When did you get married? :O
<Researcher> barlas : i got married 2nd april
<Researcher> :)_
<Researcher> nikah made on 9 oct 2015
<Researcher> barlas : my nikah pictures
<Researcher> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10208036564255758.1073741860.1348464500&type=1&l=d470da37c5
<Researcher> barlas : my mehndi pictures https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10209326315138724.1073741863.1348464500&type=1&l=22230ad784
<Researcher> barlas : the final ceremoney : Rukhsati pictures : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10209326737229276.1073741864.1348464500&type=1&l=078df29a90
<barlas> Researcher: You didn't invite me :(
<barlas> Researcher: Which one are you? Asma or Zeeshan?
<Kilos> lol
<lubmil> dzień
<lub`> https://scontent-waw1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13912619_10154452661184777_7081962330706594601_n.jpg?oh=f58776e3fd098854d21cdbb078d88379&oe=584AEFCA
<lub`> https://bit.ly/2aXbf64
<Researcher> hi mustu
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> hello everyone
<Researcher> barlas : I am Zeeshan
<Researcher> lol
<Researcher> :S
<mustu> hey Researcher
<Researcher> how are ya mustu
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> glad to hear from you.
<Researcher> hi RajRajRaj
<Researcher> Raj kaisay ho
<mustu> im good
<Researcher> cool
<Researcher> mustu : what you do in real life ?
<mustu> Researcher are you a pro Ubuntu user?
<Researcher> well i am super pro
<Researcher> :D
<mustu> more into sysadmin/network stuff
<Researcher> wb mustu
<Researcher> :)
<mustu> what do u do
<Researcher> oh cool
<Researcher> i am I.T manager in OMAN GAS
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> also into finance and accounts
<mustu> that's cool... so u r not in PK
<Researcher> also ERP manager
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> yeah i am right now not in pakistan
<Researcher> i born in saudi arabia and currently residing in sultanate of oman
<mustu> alright..
<Researcher> what about you
<mustu> are you alone or is there a group behind this revival
<mustu> i'm residing in pk
<Researcher> well there is a huge team effort
<mustu> i would love to know
<Researcher> Kilos, Pavlushka, Me, and every one here
<Researcher> even we have people from every corner of this world
<mustu> are all these guys real?
<Researcher> for sure 100% real people
<Researcher> :)
<mustu> wht do u plan to do on grounds in PK?
<mustu> to promote Ubuntu
<Researcher> well mustu I am promoting ubuntu since 2009
<Researcher> my first ubuntu wiki page was in 2007
<Researcher> and since the 4 version  i am using ubuntu
<Researcher> i am into linux since 2000
<Kilos> hi mustu
<Researcher> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty Researcher
<mustu> hey Kilos
<mustu> have you been involved in the past local events ?
<Researcher> mustu : i am coming to this point
<mustu> there were some local activities in past
<Researcher> events need a proper management .. a good team leader
<Researcher> I respect fawad bhai but to be honest he were too busy for this loco to lead
<Researcher> most of the said events were fake
<Researcher> they never happened
<mustu> e.g. ?
<Researcher> due to his ignorance, lack of maintaining the official website .. and his absence played a vital role in damaging the loco team pakistan
<Researcher> also he never organized events or helped any one here
<Researcher> i am the one who were and is here
<mustu> there is a fan page and a group on facebook
<Researcher> well ....
<mustu> group was managed by fuaad
<Researcher> fan pages and group pages cannot prove the efforts
<mustu> fanpage was a different community
<Researcher> fawad
<Researcher> fawad riaz bajwa
<mustu> have you seen the few events at that fanpage?
<Researcher> he is foss advocate which cannot be cover in loco team scope
<Kilos> guys i have to go round up and lock up sheep
<Kilos> will be back
<Researcher> sure Kilos
<Researcher> mustu : what is the use of such events when only your personnel people can attend
<Researcher> i tried to speak with him he refused couple of time said i am a busy person
<Researcher> i even tried to contact with reference of junaid saeed uppal
<Researcher> Junaid bhai is really a good friend of mine
<Kilos> mustu as long as we all work together to get pk loco running smoothly again so that guys that help others can apply for ubuntu membership then its all good
<mustu> i'm asking to know if we are on same page and fill in each other for what we don't know
<Researcher> mustu thanks for sharing
<mustu> have you talked to the fanpage guys ever or participated in any event organized bythem?
<Researcher> how i can when i never received any email via mailing list
<Researcher> i am a team pakistan member since 2008
<mustu> well because the fan page guys weren't allowed to use official channels
<Researcher> again .. limitations
<Researcher> who set these rules
<Researcher> ubutnu is not the ownership of loco teams or their leaders
<Researcher> we have a proper code of conduct
<Researcher> meetings
<Researcher> also they train how to run the team smoothly
<Researcher> this shows me that some one is trying to be the fish
<Researcher> how long he will hold the position for no reason
<Researcher> if he cannot he should resign and hand over to the correct person
<Researcher> see this channel today
<Researcher> we feel life here
<Researcher> 8 years a was hanging here alone and talking to bots
<Researcher> this clearly draws a picture of non confromity
<Researcher> ubuntu not going to give assylum to such people such methods
<Researcher> we must help each other
<Researcher> i am not a paid employee
<Researcher> i am a volunteer
<Researcher> i have a vision of brighter pakistan, stronger and smart pakistan
<Researcher> ubuntu invested a lot to help third world countries to get a benefit .. its not just a peace of OS or CD
<Researcher> its a pure humanity
<Researcher> we must respect and show our support in return
<Researcher> mustu : i never get any invitation to join any official/semi official ubuntu facebook page
<Researcher> infact fawad bhai ko chahiay tha k mailing list per sab ko update rakhtay
<Researcher> we never had any road maps
<Researcher> where we are standing today ?
<Researcher> i have a agenda .. i setup goals .. and i attempt to achieve
<Researcher> but unfortunately team pakistan scores the worst among the rest of the ubuntu teams worldwide
<Researcher> mustu: whats your story, would u like to share ?
<Researcher> RajRajRaj : aaj bohat khamosh ho :)
<RajRajRaj> Researcher:  sorry yaaar thora kaam mei busy hu
<mustu> hmm...
<Researcher> chal good hay laga reh munna bhai
<Researcher> :D
<mustu> I had a bad experience with Fuaad
<Researcher> please bro tell us then i will also tell you mine stories with him
<mustu> when I got into Ubuntu I encountered some folks including Fuaad, Haroon and Nouman
<mustu> and few other guys who were really good at translation
<Researcher> i were a member of team translation
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> mustu please continue
<mustu> Fuaad was idle at that time... he didn't responded and neither he was active
<mustu> I got company from Haroon whn is now in KSa and Nouman who still lives in KHI
<Researcher> yeah he earns good and he have a higggghhh atitude ,,,
<mustu> we started our efforts to reach out to grass root level and play our role in promoting Ubutu
<mustu> who Haroon?
<Researcher> fawad
<mustu> We started Ubuntu Pakistan facebook page
<mustu> we were taking it too serious.. two of our meeting minutes are here https://www.facebook.com/ubuntupakistan/notes
<mustu> sorry 1 only
<mustu> although Fuaad was idle and in no-resposne mood but soon after we started our activities we received threat from him
<mustu> He threatened us saying he can sue us and blamed us to "hijack" "HIS" community
<mustu> we were astonished by that BS
<mustu> he still have control of the official PK mailing list ... we contacted him but he didn't allowed us to post in the official list about any event..
<mustu> the conclusion from all the discussion with him was that he wanted to take and keep all the credit on himself only
<mustu> i believe that's how he manages to make relation in internation industry by claiming such nation wide communities to his self
<Researcher> musut sorry to interrupt .... loco team pakistan is not the property of FAWAD RIAZ BAJWA ... it is owned by any person any nationality any race who help the cause ..
<mustu> however we gave zero fu*k and continued our efforts...
<Researcher> who is fawad to decide.... keep doing your efforst ... and apply for membership here
<Researcher> we will help you on all levels
<mustu> we volunteered a lot of time in meeting with students, talkgin about Ubuntu... Me, Haroon and Nouman did organized some events.. you can check the album of that page
<Researcher> we have a asia pecific board who keep a good eye on the regional activities
<Researcher> fawad cannot trick any more
<mustu> I was so passionate that I burned few dozen CDs and organized event from my pocket
<Researcher> soon we will release the new standard and rules which will surely keep away such (fawad like) people away from doing political tricks
<mustu> printed stickers for the CD :p... bought pizzas for all the participants
<mustu> it was hell of fun
<Researcher> mustu i did that lot of time :) i am now sad that i missed the party
<Researcher> mustu : which city you organized the event ?
<mustu> this was my first ubuntu release party I arranged at hardees https://www.facebook.com/ubuntupakistan/photos/?tab=album&album_id=115687338467469
<mustu> I was in LHR
<mustu> Haroon and Nouman were in KHI
<barlas> mustu: Was? Where are you now?
<mustu> later Babar Zahoor another friend of mine did joined the wave and in next release we organized the release party in 3 cities at same time ...https://www.facebook.com/ubuntupakistan/photos/a.114642205238649.7220.112885985414271/114643625238507/?type=3&theater
<Researcher> nice even i appreciate
<Researcher> event*
<Researcher> yeah babar bhai is real active .. i am in contact with babar zahoor
<mustu> i remeber the whole night i spent in GIMP to designthe party poster
<Researcher> babar zahoor bhai already running a chapter of pakistan open source foundation
<Researcher> but it is not a non profit organization
<mustu> we printed tees for 14.10 release.. tht was a huge loss :p
<Researcher> lol
<Researcher> :)
<mustu> Babar is a close friend of mine
<mustu> it's me at 10.14 party https://www.facebook.com/ubuntupakistan/photos/a.181757988527070.32351.112885985414271/181758018527067/?type=3&theater
<Kilos> ok so i need to find out how to takcontrol of  mailing list Researcher mustu
<mustu> however that was fun ... but there weren't enough shoulders to continue the wave
<Researcher> wb pavlushka
<Researcher> mustu i like the t-shirts
<mustu> I did played my best but then I couldn't and no one came forward to continue the wave
<mustu> Haroon got married.. went to KSA
<pavlushka> Researcher: thanks, :)
<mustu> Noumaan is also occupied with his family n job
<Kilos> interesting knowing these facts
<mustu> but the hurdles are 2
<Researcher> i am also married now and i am also not in pakistan .. but we should not left in the middle ..
<Kilos> see how one person can destroy a movement
<Researcher> Kilos : he is a bure business mind person
<Researcher> *pure
<Researcher> and he infact used the ubuntu to increase his bank balance
<mustu> 1 is the BS mindset of Paki people like Fuaad and some other I can't name .. there is a strong desire of getting famous and takign credit in desi guys... they don't justify the word community
<Researcher> mustu : please sorry to say .. dont tell Paki people like ....
<Kilos> ahoneybun can you scroll back today and see what the issues are/were here
<mustu> The Open Source Foundation was initiated way back ...
<Researcher> i am paki and you are paki too, no one is complete .. we all have some lackings .. but that is not the mistake of our country or our nationality
<Researcher> black sheeps are very where .. so next time .. exclue the term paki when you are calling Fuaad
<Researcher> yes i agree you
<Researcher> BS mindset people like Fuad ruined the whole show
<mustu> I travelled to ISB on my pocket expense to layout the details of open source foudnation :p ... but since it's inauguration I have intentionally left it ....
<mustu> POSF was the name we decided at that time..
<mustu> if you are in contact with Babar you can ask him about me ..
<mustu> Mustafa Qasim is my real name
<mustu> I'm on facebook https://www.facebook.com/Evgenia.Osip
<Researcher> cool let me add you
<Researcher> request sent
<mustu> are you zeeshan?
<Researcher> well i really appreciate your efforts
<Researcher> yes i am Zeeshan
<mustu> I left OSFP coz it's all stunts now... PR stunts .. I haven't said these words to babar in person :p
<mustu> he is a close friend but I have zero tolerance for BS
<mustu> I know BS when I see one
<Researcher> i understand
<mustu> it's less cruel but identical to what Fuaad was driving..
<Researcher> well lets unite together .. and bring ONE WORLD concept here
<Researcher> regardless to differences .. lets play a vital role
<mustu> whenever you see one or few people who drive a community you will see those who love publicity stunts.. they can't hide.. they love the community coz it does give them fame
<Researcher> well i have a different prospective
<Researcher> and i think little different .. as i am supporting for no fame
<mustu> I give zero fucks to myself or anyone when we are in a "Community" ... we should put the cause above then our personalities
<Researcher> if you seen my posts on ubuntu loco team facebook page .. i am offering projects support. hosting, servers for free
<Researcher> but never for any publicity
<Researcher> i never ever even told my webhosting company name to tried to promote my personnel ventures ..
<mustu> fb call?
<Researcher> i am willing to support any guy any one  from any country of this world, who have an interested project but cannot launch due to insufficient funds ... but only one condition, the server os will be ubuntu
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> mustu yaar woh fb call block hay
<Researcher> call me on whatsapp
<Researcher> +968 98758617
<Researcher> and give me your number
<Researcher> add me on whatsapp
<mustu> callin you
<Researcher> one minute bro
<Researcher> whatsapp is also block here
<Researcher> but vpn do the trick
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> ok guys i have to leave for now
<Researcher> will join u back from home
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> brb
<Researcher> mustu : i am calling that USA number is mine
<Researcher> +1 903 4846472 is mine
<Researcher> brb guys
<mustu> Researcher m bck
<ahoneybun> Kilos: what am I looking for?
<ChiefJustice> hi Researcher
<ChiefJustice> hi all
<lubmil> !pdk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<Kilos> oh sorry ahoneybun i was asleep
<Kilos> the reason why this loco crashed
<Kilos> hi mustu Researcher
<ahoneybun> which is?
<Kilos> the admin guy made the loco his own private kingdom
<ahoneybun> he was doing things he should not have?
<Kilos> and no one else was allowed to get ahed
 * ahoneybun is trying to fix ubiquity
<Kilos> good luck
<ahoneybun> no second in command?
<ahoneybun> it a few PEP8 erros
<ahoneybun> *errors
<Kilos> no and also not handing over the reigns when becoming too busy
<ahoneybun> oh just left
<Kilos> yes and peeps werent approved in list or anything
<Kilos> even refused to discuss anything face to face
<ahoneybun> is there any chain of command now?
<Kilos> in this channel they are all working together
<ahoneybun> very good
<Kilos> we need to find out how to get admin on the mailing list
<ahoneybun> what is the list?
<Kilos> lemme ask pavel
<Kilos> hehe
<ahoneybun> the name
<Kilos> aw hes gone
<ahoneybun> is it ubuntu.com  or launchpad?
<Kilos> .com
<ahoneybun> either one the LoCo should have access
<ahoneybun> LoCo Council
<Kilos> cool ill ask for admin there for Researcher and mustu if he is interested
<ahoneybun> I pinged mhall119 in #ubuntu-locoteams
<Kilos> i saw ty
 * ahoneybun waits for his build to finish
<mustu> I'm afraid to be admin .... wuld prefer if Researcher can volunteer
<Kilos> he will but i need a backup man
<Kilos> and dont be afraid i will be here and ahoneybun
<mustu> i'm too much occupied and wouldn't want to harm the community for just being the admin
<mustu> sure... I can be the backup
<ahoneybun> mustu: don't worry, it will be good
<Kilos> ty mustu
<Kilos> i cant be admin all over
<Kilos> hehe
<mustu> second I believe we should place filters and procedures so that not a single person can "Own" a community project... only one who's actively working
<Kilos> but ill be here if you guys need help and the LC and CC will back me up
<Kilos> yes we wont make 1 owner but 2 admins
<mustu> in a community work volunteers always come and go.. but the privileges and procedures should accommodate this dynamic behaviour
<mustu> everone should have the chance to lead and no one should stick with any privilege
<mustu> only then we can make a cause survive by putting it above than personalities
<Kilos> correct
<ahoneybun> the LC and CC have access at all times
<ahoneybun> but we need some leaders
<mustu> back in 2010 the LoCo only knew Fuaad and didn't entertained anyoen directly..
<ahoneybun> you all can change that
<mustu> they used to refer bac to Fuaad and he wouldn't let anyone replace him
<ahoneybun> by being more open
<mustu> +1
<Kilos> mustu yourself and researcher can guide the rest of the team
<Kilos> and ive asked if you can have the power to hand over admins too
<zaki> hello mustu
<mustu> hi zaki
<mustu> We've built a small community over facebook. I will transfer the ownsership to anyone who can lead.
<Kilos> mustu you can invite them all here as well. one cant become an ubuntu member from facebook
<mustu> Kilos it's just a fan page for leveraging facebook to stay in touch with local members
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> invite them here as well
<mustu> just a mean of reaching out to community esp. those who aren't regular on IRC or don't user IRC at all
<Kilos> keep you fb group going as well then if they like fb
<mustu> sure will do
<Kilos> also let them know they can apply for official ubuntu membership and get a certificate signed by mark
<mustu> Let's sort it first among us before sharing in public.. maybe we can polish it better for public
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<Kilos> cool its your channel here now, you guys decide
<Kilos> but even you should have been able to apply years ago
<mustu> We couldn't use any official link in past due to restriction from Fuaad Bajwa. Peopel have almost forgot about the official membership. Let's sort out the details first and then we will promote the membership properly by organizing at least a Webinar or Video Chat over Google Hangout
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> ubuntu is for everyone, not for creating private kingdoms
<mustu> +1
<mustu> Kilos are you part of LoCo board?
<Kilos> nope mustu membership board
<Kilos> but we all work together
<Muhammad_Saad> Holy shit! That's a lot of people. Last time I checked there would be 2 zombies and a bot.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi Muhammad_Saad
<Muhammad_Saad> hi
<mustu> Muhammad_Saad I've only spoken to few but I've been told that all are real people :)
<Muhammad_Saad> Sounds too good to be true. XD
<mustu> Muhammad_Saad these cool guys aims to revive the Ubuntu Pakistan community....
<mustu> it would be fun to have guys like you here
<Muhammad_Saad> Fun to have guys like me? What do you think I am, a clown? :|
<Kilos> hahaha
<mustu> well I would go with your interpretation .. one knows himself beter
<mustu> :p
<mustu> Kilos Muhammad_Saad has been among the top localization expert
<Muhammad_Saad> Hmm... I don't mind being called an expert. I'll hang around. :p
<Kilos> lol
<mustu> whatever it takes man ;)
<mustu> Muhammad_Saad don't you've a short nick?
<Muhammad_Saad> Hmm.. I should switch.
<Muhammad_Saad> :D
<Kilos> rofl
<mustu> much better
<Kilos> mustu type the first 3 letters then hit tab, it will complete the nick for you
<mustu> M_Saad you were heavily involved in translation right?
<M_Saad> I used to be. These days I am busy with physics work.
<mustu> Kilos yep even a single char works if it's unique... but still it was too long
<mustu> M_Saad no issue.. but I believe you can at least mentor or inspire new members
<Kilos> haha
<mustu> M_Saad you've at least spent more time with the official team than me...
<M_Saad> Yes I can. If they are willing to sacrifice their souls. :p
<M_Saad> I hope that whoever they are, they won't compromise on quality like a lot of folks I have seen so far.
<Kilos> you can help guide them the right way
<barlas> M_Saad: Hey
<M_Saad> Ho
<barlas> M_Saad: Are you the M_Saad I know?
<M_Saad> You here too?
<barlas> Yeah
<M_Saad> Or a better question will be
<M_Saad> You still alive, mate?
<barlas> Heh
<M_Saad> So how many here are those who actually are from PK?
<barlas> I am only sure about ChanServ and Kilos
<mustu> no idea
<mustu> i was invited by zaki
<mustu> but it seems he himself isn't from PK
<barlas> Researcher seems to be the one trying to organize everything
<Kilos> yes
<pavlushka> mustu: he is from my country, :)
<pavlushka> zaki
<M_Saad> I wonder what kind of Researcher is he.
<pavlushka> M_Saad: me too, :P
<barlas> He research people, stalking, in other words :P
<mustu> at least not what kind of physics researcher you are
<mustu> pavlushka where u from?
<pavlushka> mustu: From Bangladesh, :)
<mustu> pavlushka good :)
<mustu> M_Saad r u woking on problems at earth or in space these days?
<pavlushka> and I must say, I am really impressed zaki , :)
<pavlushka> lol @ mustu
<M_Saad> mustu, too abstract to pin down a specific place. XD
<mustu> pavlushka impressed ?
<mustu> M_Saad I knew
<pavlushka> mustu: sorry, I meant to say "I am really impressed, zaki"
<M_Saad> :D
<M_Saad> mustu, these days I am trying to make sense of markov chain monte carlo methods for statistical physics simulations. :p
<mustu> pavlushka why impressed?
 * mustu not gonna google the weirdo method 
<M_Saad> You coward!
<pavlushka> mustu: because zaki found you and you are here already, :)
<M_Saad> pavlushka, oh he's just got too much free time on his hands. XD
<pavlushka> I was trying to bring in a guy named osama in this channel, but failed, but I guess zaki is lucky, :)
<pavlushka> I have his email address, twitter id, but no response, he is a CSE student I guess in pk.
<zaki> pavlushka: :)
<zaki> hello M_Saad mustu Researcher
<mustu> hey zaki
<M_Saad> Oh. Hello there.
<zaki> how are you all, happy to see guys here. :)
<M_Saad> I am miserable, as usual. :|
 * M_Saad is giving a dark aura of misery and despair.
<Kilos> why M_Saad
<Kilos> smile a while
<M_Saad> XD
<Kilos> things are happening
<M_Saad> You took that seriously? :-/
<Kilos> i thought you were sad yes
<M_Saad> Oh. Note to self: Don't confuse new people.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> im not new, ive been here about 5 months i think
<Kilos> trying to get your loco active again
<M_Saad> Cool! :)
<Kilos> we need to get Researcher to be here at night as well
<Kilos> seems married life keeps him busy
 * M_Saad is getting high on nostalgia from the old days of spending time on irc.
<Kilos> great
<M_Saad> :D
<Kilos> have some coffee
<Kilos> QA coffee on
 * QA flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> QA large
<QA> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<M_Saad> :D
<zaki> QA: coffee please
<QA> zaki: Yessir
<Kilos> this is wonderful, from 3 nicks to 40 in 5 months
<Kilos> zaki you guys are lagging
<barlas> M_Saad: You are too young to have nostalgia :P
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos and zaki!
<Kilos> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
<zaki> QA: ty
<QA> Only a pleasure zaki
<M_Saad> barlas: I am an old soul in a young body :p
<Kilos> haha im the opposite
<xeruspk> Hello all
<Kilos> hi xeruspk
<Kilos> mustu this is great
<zaki> hello xeruspk
<mustu> hey xeruspk
<mustu> Kilos (y)
<xeruspk> Just wanted to find out how I can help Ubuntu-pk community
<mustu> xeruspk well dozen of ways...
<RajRajRaj> mustu:
<Kilos> great xeruspk you can start by hanging out here and helping Researcher and mustu plan ahead
<mustu> xeruspk are you located in PK?
<RajRajRaj> mustu:
<mustu> RajRajRaj ?
<RajRajRaj> R u from rhel
<RajRajRaj> mustu: did i meet u in rhel
<RajRajRaj> Kilos:
<RajRajRaj> Hi
<mustu> what do u mean by rhel?
<RajRajRaj> mustu: nvm
<mustu> RajRajRaj o_O didn't got tht
<xeruspk> Yes I'm in PK
<mustu> xeruspk you can execute activities and support online
<pavlushka> so far I know that rhel means RedHat Enterprise Linux, :p
<mustu> activities in ur local area... I personally believe that in-person activities are more fruitful then any online campaign...
<RajRajRaj> mustu: asl
<mustu> RajRajRaj lol... what's this Dalnet #Teen ?
<RajRajRaj> mustu: this is phreenote
<RajRajRaj> So asl please
<RajRajRaj> :p
<pavlushka> Hello RajRajRaj !
<mustu> RajRajRaj have we met before?
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka: hey pallavi :
<RajRajRaj> :D
<RajRajRaj> And anushka
<RajRajRaj> mustu: yeah i think so
<mustu> RajRajRaj did you wanted to say in any RHEL event or class?
<RajRajRaj> mustu: ?
<RajRajRaj> I d k
<mustu> RajRajRaj can you please speak out clearly ?
<mustu> RajRajRaj I reside in LHR
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<mustu> Kilos gnite
<mustu> tiop[[
#ubuntu-pk 2016-08-17
<Researcher> Good morning
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> hello everyone.
<Researcher> hi RajRajRaj
<Researcher> hi zaki
<Researcher> hi pavlushka
<Researcher> :D
<RajRajRaj> Researcher: hi
<Researcher> han g
<Researcher> kaisa hay
<RajRajRaj> Researcher: yaar bht busy hu
<RajRajRaj> Researcher: tu office ke hi time pe ping karta hai :/
<RajRajRaj> Bye
<Researcher> lol
<Researcher> :D
<pavlushka> Hello Researcher !
<Researcher> hi hi pavlushka
<Researcher> hi mustu_
<pavlushka> sounds like Hai Hai pavlushka, :p
<Researcher> haaaiuiiii
<Researcher> wb RajRajRaj
<lubmil> dzień
<Researcher> Hello i am back
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> how is everyone here
<lub`> hej Researcher
<Researcher> hej lub`
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> hi dan-
<Researcher> hi ChiefJustice
<Researcher> hi rhct
<dan-> evening Researcher
<ChiefJustice> hi Researcher
<Researcher> evening dan-
<Researcher> how are ya sir
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> hi ChiefJustice glad to see you reply
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> how are you ChiefJustice
<ChiefJustice> fine, thanks, yet I think I'm going to sleep
<Majic> hmmm
<Majic> why not greeting me
<Researcher> ohhhhh
<Researcher> hi Majic sup sup
<Researcher> :D
<ChiefJustice> I'm very tired, I've just arrived from work
<Majic> hi bro
<Majic> how are you
<Majic> hi ChiefJustice
<ChiefJustice> hi Majic
<Majic> hello dan-
<Researcher> ChiefJustice : what job you do bro ?
<Majic> m ok res
<ChiefJustice> I work at law firm
<Researcher> tnx for reply Majic
<Researcher> :)
<Majic> :) you are welcome
<ChiefJustice> usually a lot of paper work
<Majic> i am going to setup free bnc for this channel
<Majic> how is that ?
<Researcher> wowwww
<Researcher> cooooool
<dan-> yo Majic
<Researcher> ChiefJustice : I am also in to accounts and I.T and purchase
<dan-> good, just about to head to bed (probably should've been sleeping two hours ago or so honestly)
<Majic> hi dan- how are you bro :) good to see you around
<ChiefJustice> Researcher: I see
<Researcher> dan- is always awake
<Researcher> yeah ChiefJustice
<Majic> and i am always sleepy
<Majic> lol
<dan-> ye going well, busy week
<dan-> how've you been going?
<Majic> i eat pizza and sleep watching soccer
<Researcher> coool
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> ChiefJustice : which company you work ?
<Majic> dan- it was a good day :)
<Majic> thanks for asking dan-
<ChiefJustice> it is not a company actually, it's a private law firm
<Researcher> oh my my
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> ChiefJustice i had a doubt already by your nicks
<Majic> hehehe cooool ChiefJustice
<Majic> :)
<Majic> and i have a criminal record
<Majic> :p
<Researcher> lol
<ChiefJustice> in Poland we usually have offices of attorneys, who work on their own
 * Researcher help ChiefJustice arresting Majic
<Researcher> :p
<Researcher> yeah
<ChiefJustice> just give me your penal code :P
<dan-> no problem, happy to hear it went well
<Researcher> so you are attorneys :P you certify the documents ?
<Researcher> glad to hear from ya dan-
<Researcher> :)
<ChiefJustice> if it is needed
<ChiefJustice> I'm not an attorney yet
<Researcher> nice nice.
<ChiefJustice> I study Law, happily ended my first year
<Researcher> ChiefJustice Faisal is also in poland he is studying there, he is my cousin,
<Researcher> FaisalDurrani is ~R@galaxy.agh.edu.pl
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> probably busy with chicks
<Researcher> :p
<ChiefJustice> I have an internship at attorney's office, so I can learn how to use law in real-life actions
<Researcher> cool ChiefJustice
<ChiefJustice> not only learn a theory
<Researcher> :)
<ChiefJustice> I'm glad it is possible for me to practice
<Researcher> may be in future you help your country people
<ChiefJustice> oh, your cousin studies at AGH university
<Researcher> obviously this is important part for a law practitioner
<Researcher> yeah he is at AGH
<Researcher> :)
<ChiefJustice> so he's rather an engineer
<Researcher> yeah
<Researcher> he is studing engineering his father having a big company in DUBAI
<ChiefJustice> cool for him ^^
<Researcher> rich guy not poor like me :p
<Majic> lol
<ChiefJustice> AGH is in Cracow, so does Jagiellonian University, where I study
<Majic> Faisal is a funny guy he told me he is butcher
<Researcher> hehheheheheh
<Researcher> lol @ butcher
<ChiefJustice> and, to be honest, AGH is a real cool university
<Researcher> yeah he said like that in a sense that he is cooking now days at home
<Researcher> yeah i wish i could study at AGH
<Majic> i will search about AGH
<ChiefJustice> if I were to become a technician, architect or something, I would choose AGH
<ChiefJustice> well, I've chosen law, so...
<ChiefJustice> :P
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> law is also a powerful field
<Majic> no man i hate law
<Majic> i love to be outlaw
<Majic> :D
<dan-> :)
<ChiefJustice> yeah, you can do various jobs after finishing studies
<Majic> i knock out my neighbour those cop bang me with their punches
<Researcher> heheheh
<Researcher> dan- is surprise to see how different people are reacting here in this channel
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> sorry dan- if you found it no amusing
<Researcher> :p
<Majic> lol
<ChiefJustice> but here, to become a lawyer, you need to end an application, which lasts for three to five years, depending on the job you want to do
<dan-> it's fine, I'm a bit crazy and tired now anyway
<Majic> Majic loves his neighbor harley davidson i have a plan to take a ride on it without his permission :p
<ChiefJustice> for instance, if you want to be a judge, you need to end five-year studies, then apply for application and finish it by passing final state exam
<Researcher> hahah dan- which you a good and happy sleep bro
<ChiefJustice> and this application lasts for other five years
<ChiefJustice> so it makes 10 years of learning
<Researcher> MAjic you bad boy :p
<ChiefJustice> which consists of three and a half year of practice in a court
<dan-> thanks, have a good day Researcher
<Researcher> 10 years wayyyy tooo long bro
<Researcher> good day dan- thanks for becoming part of us.
<ChiefJustice> the same is with a prosecutor, but the application is shorter, it lasts for three years
<Majic> i am real notty boy :p
<ChiefJustice> the same goes with lawyers
<Researcher> ohhh i see
<ChiefJustice> I don't know about bailiffs and other law jobs
<Researcher> i am sure one day you be a real life Chief Justice
<ChiefJustice> but you are not obliged to apply for an application, as you become Master of Law
<Researcher> i hope i will wait here on freenode for that day :)
<Researcher> yeah i understand Chief?justice
<Researcher> lot of qualification and eligiblity is required
<ChiefJustice> I hope I can do it
<Researcher> wish you a very best of luck
<ChiefJustice> this is very kind of you, thank you ^^
<Majic> I am in uk and i am coming to poland when ChiefJustice will learn the bailff matter
<Majic> :p
<Researcher> you are welcome ChiefJustice
<ChiefJustice> bailiff deals with cases about people's and companies' debts
<Researcher> Majic : I will find your neighbour and will tell about you future plans
<Majic> lol no way bro
<Majic> :p
<Majic> i am off pffffff
<Majic> hehehehe
<ChiefJustice> you wish me I would become a bailiff?
<ChiefJustice> haha, I wish I won't be one
<ChiefJustice> Polish people, usually these in debts, don't like them
<ChiefJustice> and society in general
<ChiefJustice> but who likes lawyers, judges, bailiffs, notaries...
<ChiefJustice> :P
<ChiefJustice> also there is a small chance that one day I would be nominated to The Supreme Court and then elected The Chief Justice of The Supreme Court, but well, let dreams come true, as they say :P
<ChiefJustice> okay, I think I'm boring you, so I quit the topic
<ChiefJustice> you guys are rather interested in IT things, it's normal you don't rather talk about it that much as I do
<ChiefJustice> ^^
<mustu> hey folks
<Kilos> hi mustu and all others
<M_Saad> Hello boring guy!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> am i the boring guy?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi psychicist
<Kilos> and RajRajRaj
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: hi
<RajRajRaj> I am badly suffering from alleegy
<RajRajRaj> And lack of time too
<RajRajRaj> Brb
<Kilos> eish
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<Kilos> hi lubmil
<Kilos> night pk peeps
 * mustu goes blank
<Whyte> hi- everyone :)
#ubuntu-pk 2016-08-18
<Researcher> good morning
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> hi pizzaroo
<Researcher> hi barlas
<pizzaroo> hey hi
<pizzaroo> how are you
<Researcher> hi hi hi
<Researcher> i am fine pizzaroo
<Researcher> glad to see you back
<pizzaroo> yeah :)
<Researcher> whats new
<Researcher> :)
<pizzaroo> nothing , just work , doing some ansible stuff
<pizzaroo> automation like puppet ,you know what i mean
<Researcher> and what this superluminal communication is about ?
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> yeah i understand
<Researcher> Robotic life
<Researcher> :D
<pizzaroo> haha yeah
<Researcher> arnt you used to of it until now
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> hi whyte
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> hello Majic
<Researcher> hi hi dan-
<pizzaroo> i am but sometime pissed of with same routine
<Researcher> pizzaroo in such cases i preffer to escape towards a no man land
<pizzaroo> yeah
<Researcher> i used to be in a call center job 15 years ago and it was a hell job and i must sell 3G Orange in order to survive
<Researcher> some time i used to fight with customers in my dreams
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> hello sir, i am calling you from 3G Orange telecom, and you are the lucky person to win the package TALK N TEXT 600
<Researcher> otherside : WTF i dont have Orange and i am on a contract ...
<Researcher> :p
<Researcher> it was a really hell job... like teasing people .. calling to them without their wish ...
<Researcher> hi dan-
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> RajRajRaj
<Researcher> wb
<Researcher> good morning
<Researcher> kaisay ho larkay
<Researcher> ke ho riah hay
<Researcher> :D
<RajRajRaj> Office
<Researcher> Office may bachia nai hay kia
<Researcher> bara udas udas rehtay ho tum meray dost
<Researcher> hi pavlushka
<Researcher> :)
<pavlushka> Good morning Researcher ~
<Researcher> morning pavlushka
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> pavlushka
<Researcher> some more guys going to join today
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> hi kilos
<Researcher> morning
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> o/
<Kilos> hi Researcher
<Researcher> hi hi
<Researcher> how are you bro
<Kilos> ill be here now, getting gates for niece
<Kilos> lots tel you
<pavlushka> Kilos: you mean windows?
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> wow
<Researcher> cooool
<pavlushka> Kilos: sorry for poking in, :)
<Kilos> in where pavlushka
<Kilos> windowes what??
<Kilos> QA coffee on
 * QA washes some mugs
<Kilos> bad lag here today
<Researcher> :D
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
<pavlushka> Kilos: "ill be here now, getting gates for niece" ??
<Kilos> oh my pavlushka i opened the gates so my niece could go to work
<Kilos> hehe
<pavlushka> Kilos: oh, I though you are referring Bill Gates, :p
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel
<Researcher> pavlushka are you talking about me, :D
<Kilos> haha
<Researcher> in this world of no boundries and fences, we dont need windows and gates, we need to find the opensource
<Researcher> :D
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> well said
 * pavlushka claps
<Researcher> thanks thanks
 * Researcher bows
<Researcher> between dont copy this is pure my line
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<Researcher> brb for 10 mints
<pavlushka> brb
<Researcher> hi zaki
<Researcher> wb
<Whyte> hi Researcher.... my apologies for the late response, i was asleep....
<Whyte> Hi everyone :-)
<Kilos> hki Whyte
<Kilos> hi as well
<Kilos> :)
<Researcher> hi mustu
<Researcher> hu kilos
<Researcher> mustu : Kilos requested for a admin control over mailing list of loco team pakistan
<Kilos> hi mustu hu Researcher
<Kilos> hehe
<Researcher> hu hu Kilos
<Researcher> :D
<Kilos> :D
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> spread smile
 * Researcher is spreading smiles
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> (:
<Researcher> hi ChiefJustice
<Researcher> hi zaki and zmeu
 * Researcher slaps mustu around a bit with a large trout
<Researcher> wake up boy
<Researcher> today Raj seems to be quite
<Researcher> :p
 * Researcher slaps RajRajRaj around a bit with a large trout
<Researcher> abay o bhai kidher hay tum sala
<Kilos> lol
<Researcher> hi tacod
<tacod> hey Researcher
<Researcher> hey
<Researcher> whats up man
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> how are you tacod
<tacod> I'm tired
<Researcher> ohh my my
<tacod> it's almost 1:30AM here
<Researcher> oh God
<Researcher> you need a good sleep
<tacod> I'm fighting it until I can't possibly stay awake any longer
<tacod> how are you though?
<Researcher> i am all fine
<Researcher> ty so much for asking
<Researcher> stay bless and have a very nice sleep
<Researcher> :)
 * Researcher hugs the tacod and took him to bed
<Researcher> :p
<Kilos> hehe
<Researcher> lol
<tacod> I'm already in bed though, I'm just staving off sleep until my eyes can't stay open any longer.
<tacod> because otherwise sleep wins
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> ohhh cool tacod
<Researcher> are you alone in bed ?
 * Researcher sends Kilos inside tacod blanket :p
<Kilos> hahaha
<Researcher> lol
<Researcher> no wayyyyyyyyy
<Kilos> sleep tacod
<tacod> Researcher: yes, my bed is lonely
<Kilos> dont fight it
<tacod> Kilos: but the dreams
<Researcher> heheheheh
<Researcher> :D
<tacod> they're always better than reality
<tacod> and I don't want to wake up from them
<Kilos> lol
<Researcher> tacod gonna get bored soon and he will went into dream valleys
<mustu> hey Researcher :)
<mustu> hey Kilos
<tacod> i'm still awake fellas
<Researcher> lol tacod
<Kilos> hahaha
<Researcher> hi mustu
 * Researcher start reading story  Little Red Riiding Hood k for tacod
<Researcher> sup mustu whats up boy
<Researcher> tacod : do you like little red riding hood
<Researcher> :p
<tacod> the original is my favorite. Nice and grim.
<mustu> Researcher just another day at work
<Researcher> cool
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> tacod this is for you
<Researcher> Doctor: "I'm sorry but you suffer from a terminal illness and have only 10 to live."
<Researcher> Patient: "What do you mean, 10? 10 what? Months? Weeks?!"
<Researcher> Doctor: "Nine."
<Researcher> :p
<Researcher> can any one answer this question
<Researcher>  What is the difference between a snowman and a snowwoman?
<Kilos> Researcher you must still put you pk site link here in topic
<Researcher> yeah sure bro
<Kilos> it points to your pk wiki page
* Researcher changed the topic of #ubuntu-pk to: Welcome to #ubuntu-pk. We are rebuilding so feel free to join us and lend a helping hand. For latest ubuntu releases [pakistan download mirror] : http://mirrors.nayatel.com/ubuntu-releases/ - For loco team website please visit http://ubuntu-pk.org (new changes coming soon)
<Researcher> hi pizzarooo
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> wb
<pizzarooo> thanks
<Researcher> Kilos can you please approve this topic :p
<Kilos> hi pizzarooo
<pizzarooo> hi kilo
<Researcher> hi hi pizzar000
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> great Researcher
<Researcher> tnx Kilos
<Kilos> now to find site builders
<Kilos> and
<Researcher> we have psychicist  in the channel :D
<Researcher> hi hi psychicist
<Kilos> hey man your wiki page
<Researcher> brb
<Researcher> sure sir
<Kilos> hi psychicist
<Kilos> and im waiting for your application for membership too
<mustu> Hey Researcher let catchup later today or tomorrow... we should make some waves in the existing community and start a membership drive... i was thinking about first shooting some google hangout sessions..
<Researcher> back
<Researcher> mutu please read what Kilos is telling
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> lol
<Researcher> be prepared a lot of responsiblities we have to take
<Researcher> :D
<Kilos> its not much work
<Researcher> but bro this is a big responsiblity which need a dedication
<Researcher> devotion
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> atitude towards a betterment
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> you guys have that already
<Kilos> its not still to come business
<Researcher> true bro
<barlas> psychicist: Hey! What are you doing here? :P
<barlas> Hi Researcher
<barlas> He Kilos
<Kilos> hi barlas
<barlas> Just realized loco is local community. I kept wondering why you guys are calling the community crazy :P
<Kilos> lol
<barlas> So, what memberships were you talking about?
<Kilos> you first become a member of your loco then when you think you have done enough to grow ubuntu in your loco you can apply for official ubuntu membership
<Researcher> hi hi barlas
<Researcher> barlas : psychicist is my very old friend
<Researcher> :)
<barlas> Ah
<Researcher> barlas let be official
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> lets*
<barlas> Nice
<Researcher> free ubuntu shell / znc / webhosting / coming soon
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> from my side ....
<Researcher> barlas will be a major sponcer
<Researcher> :D
<barlas> Yay!
<Researcher> barlas can you sponcer this server for me
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> Intel  Xeon E5
<Researcher> 2 x E5-2670v2	20c/40t
<Researcher> 2,5 / 3,4 GHz	256 GB of RAM
<Researcher> DDR3 ECC 1600 MHz	2 x2TB  SOFT
<barlas> Sure, anything else?
<barlas> A new sports car?
<Researcher> 1 GBPS network --- vrack port 10 GBPS ---
<barlas> :D
<Researcher> no bro
<Researcher> sports car headlight will cost more then this
<Researcher> barlas you tell me what could be the expected monthly rent for this dedicated
<Researcher> 20 core 40 thread machine
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> 256 GB ram
<Researcher> 4 TB drive
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> ddos protected
<Researcher> :p
<barlas> No idea
<Researcher> and tell some random number
 * Researcher makes the trap lil more wider
<Researcher> barlas : where are you whoooooo hooooooo
<Kilos> lol
<Researcher> lol
<Researcher> :D
<Kilos> patience
<barlas> :D
<Researcher> yeah
<Researcher> hehehe
<Researcher> here it comes
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> just for a public message
<Researcher> this will cost 167.5$ a month
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> from one of the renowed high ranked oldest company
<Researcher> OVH datacenters
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> i am a big fan of OVH
 * Researcher slaps Researcher- around a bit with a large trout
<Researcher> Researcher- is iana@gtld.ovh * AnycastCloud v31919b - CF ID:awxa335
<Researcher> ovh are not happy with me because i took their system and registery reserved domain
<Researcher> gtld.ovh means the root domain which is restricted :)
<lubmil> dzień
<Kilos> always keep in everyones good books
<Researcher> hej lubmil
<Kilos> dont make enemies
<Researcher> dzien
<Researcher> :D
<lubmil> hejka Researcher
<Researcher> actually they convienced with my knowledge.. and officially they alloted me this domain
<Kilos> hi lubmil
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> cool
<lubmil> hey Kilos
<Researcher> this isnt a public domain, i fight with them and i took it...
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> hey hey lubmil
<Kilos> you didnt say hej lubmil
<lubmil> hej = hey
<Kilos> now you saying hey like the yanks
<Researcher> lubmilk learned a lot of english now days
<Researcher> :D
<Kilos> hehe
<Researcher> how are you lubmil dear
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> tacod finally slept
<Researcher> :D
<Kilos> lol yeah
<Researcher> hehehe
<Researcher> :D
<Kilos> without saying good night even
<Researcher> actually technically he already said good night long back
<Researcher> but he was not getting the sleep
<Kilos> oh ok
<Kilos> hehe
<Researcher> they way he disconnected i am sure the tablet or mobile is felt from his hand
<Researcher> :p
<Kilos> lol
<Researcher> lol
<Researcher> lunch brake :D
<Researcher> i will be back soon
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> brb guys have a nice nice food
<Researcher> hi
<Researcher> i am back
<Kilos> wb Researcher
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en co oznacza wb?
<ChanSeba> that means BB?
<lubmil> WB*
<Kilos> welcome back
<lubmil> uhm :)
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl welcome back
<ChanSeba> witaj z powrotem
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en witaj ponownie
<ChanSeba> Hello again
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 231. dzień roku: „Pieniądz jest nerwem wojny. (Cyceron)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 231. dzień roku: ?Pieniądz jest nerwem wojny. (Cyceron)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb on 231. day of the year: ?Money is a nerve of war. (Cicero)?
<ChiefJustice> hi Researcher
<ChiefJustice> hi all
<Kilos> hi ChiefJustice
<ChiefJustice> hi Kilos
<lubmil> ChiefJustice: cześć szefie sprawiedliwości :)
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en szef sprawiedliwości
<ChanSeba> the head of the Ministry of justice
<lubmil> minister, kurwa mać ;>
<ChiefJustice> no właśnie nie ministry
<ChiefJustice> .tr :pl :en prezes sądu najwyższego
<ChanSeba> Chairman of the Supreme court
<lubmil> może ministrant
<ChiefJustice> :F
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en ministrant
<ChanSeba> the Sexton
<ChiefJustice> The Chief Justice i tyle
<lubmil> wiem wiem
<lubmil> tAk se tylko jaja robię
 * lubmil listens to: Chicago - Beginnings
<lubmil> ChiefJustice: ty chciałbyś być papugą, sędzią czy w TK?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en ty chciałbyś być papugą, sędzią czy w TK?
<ChanSeba> you want to be a parrot, or a judge in CT?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en trybunał konstytucyjny
<ChanSeba> the constitutional court
<ChiefJustice> w TK też są sędziowie, poza tym, po angielsku papuga oznacza zwierzę, mądralo
<ChiefJustice> :F
<lubmil> u nas też papuga to zwierzę ;>
<lubmil> a że niektórzy robią za zwiewrzęta to inna sprawa ;>
<ChiefJustice> zostanę sędzią w Twoim rewirze i Cię poślę do paki
<ChiefJustice> to się będziesz wtedy śmiał ;>
<lubmil> a jak się u nich mówi na adwokata?
<ChiefJustice> zależy
<lubmil> tak pejoratywnie
<ChiefJustice> a, to nie wiem
<lubmil> i potocznie
<lubmil> a poza tym mnie do paki nie poślesz ;]
<lubmil> nawet do pierdla w Sztumie
<ChiefJustice> „dajcie mi człowieka, a znajdę na niego paragraf”
<lubmil> nie o to chodzi
<lubmil> tylko ja się nie nadaję do więzienia
<ChiefJustice> to „nawet” nie ma sensu w tym zdaniu, bo Sztum to najcięższe więzienie
<ChiefJustice> na to są odpowiednie procedury :v
<lubmil> chuja tam
<Guest24945> hello everyone i am ahmed bilal from Pakistan. very new to this group
<Guest24945> anyone there
<Kilos> hi Guest24945
<Kilos> welcome to the group
<Guest24945> sorry i dont know how to edit my nick from guest24945
<Kilos> the other guys should be here just now
<Guest24945> thanks kilos
<Kilos> you type in /nick newnick
<Guest24945> hello
<Kilos> did you type it in
<Guest24945> i followed ur instruction but didnt worked
<Kilos> with the /
<Guest24945> yes sir
<Kilos> oh my
<ahmed222> now it worked
<Kilos> there you go
<ahmed_bilal> that will be more appropriate
<Kilos> yes
<ahmed_bilal> thanks kilos
<Kilos> what OS are you using?
<ahmed_bilal> i just recently installed debian 8, also i have win y7
<ahmed_bilal> **win 7
<Kilos> lets get you to get a proper irc client
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> debian should be able to install hexchat
<ahmed_bilal> wt happen?
<Kilos> i dont use win at all so dont know if =you can get hexchat for it
<Kilos> zaki
<Kilos> can you help ahmed_bilal
<Kilos> oh maybe pavlushka is here as well
<Kilos> just be patient ahmed_bilal
<ahmed_bilal> sure
<Kilos> someone will help you
<ahmed_bilal> kilos on which tech u work?
<Kilos> ubuntu
<Kilos> actually kubuntu
<ahmed_bilal> u doin job also
<Kilos> no i am retired
<ahmed_bilal> so what this forum is about? wt benefits we can share with eachother
<Kilos> this is the pk help channel
<ahmed_bilal> kilos where u from?
<Kilos> ubuntu users can get official ubuntu membership when they have contributed enough
<Kilos> i am in south africa but work for the ubuntu membership board
<ahmed_bilal> ubuntu owner is also from SA.
<Kilos> yes
<ahmed_bilal> i remember the time, when they ship free DVDs to your doorstep. i ordered few from there site
<Kilos> also you can get most linux help from the guys here
<ahmed_bilal> on wh project u working these days?
<Kilos> yes that has come to an end now, now you download the iso and install it
<Kilos> im working at reviving broken LoCos
<zaki> hello ahmed_bilal
<zaki> hi Kilos and others
<Kilos> hi zk
<Kilos> zaki
<ahmed_bilal> hi zaki
<ahmed_bilal> how u doin ?
<zaki> Kilos: which country shor form is zk ? :p
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> pakistan
<zaki> fine ty, what about you? ahmed_bilal
<zaki> short*
<ahmed_bilal> i m good too zaki
<zaki> wow
<Kilos> zaki ahmed_bilal needs help to get an irc client for debian
<Kilos> or win7
<ahmed_bilal> zaki brother where u from?
<zaki> hold on i'm checking.
<zaki> i'm from bangladesh :)  ahmed_bilal
<ahmed_bilal> zaki & kilos, dont u think such a group will be more good on facebook
<ahmed_bilal> glad to know zaki. how is everything back in bangladesh?
<zaki> negetive
<Kilos> nope ahmed_bilal you cannot become an ubuntu member from facebook
<zaki> :P
<pavlushka> Hello ahmed_bilal :)
<ahmed_bilal> hello pavlushka
<ahmed_bilal> how u doin pavlushka?
<zaki> ahmed_bilal: everything seems fine to me here in bangladesh. :)
<ahmed_bilal> @zaki from here we can get official ubuntu member?
<pavlushka> Hello mustu !
<zaki> yes you can become an official member by contributing here.
<zaki> hi mustu
<pavlushka> ahmed_bilal: yep and you have to face the Membership Board on IRC at #ubuntu-meeting channel
<ahmed_bilal> i see. so we contribute here on this group and than face #ubuntu-meeting
<pavlushka> ahmed_bilal: check this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Boards
<pavlushka> ahmed_bilal: yep
<zaki> ahmed_bilal: you can use XChat
<zaki> or HexChat
<ahmed_bilal> S. M. Pavel Sayekat u there
<pavlushka> ahmed_bilal: but first you should do here is "/msg nickserv register your_password your_email"
<pavlushka> ahmed_bilal: ha ha yes.
<ahmed_bilal> u official ubuntu member?
<Kilos> soon
<pavlushka> the password you choose according to your wish
<mustu> hi zaki pavlushka
<ahmed_bilal> many congrats S. M. Pavel Sayekat
<pavlushka> ahmed_bilal: thanks :)
<zaki> how are you doing mustu
<ahmed_bilal> S. M. Pavel Sayekat /msg i do that. what does this do?
<pavlushka> ahmed_bilal: you should do here is "/msg nickserv register your_password your_email" to register you IRC user name, otherwise someone else can take it away.
<mustu> zaki not bad
<pavlushka> ahmed_bilal: to register your IRC user name with your email and password
<ahmed_bilal> done
<zaki> check your mail box now ahmed_bilal
<ahmed_bilal> did u see any message from my side?
<pavlushka> ahmed_bilal: now go to your email inbox and you will see an email from freenode, do as instructed in that email.
<zaki> mustu: :)
<ahmed_bilal> no email sir :(
<pavlushka> ahmed_bilal: check your spam/junk mail box
<ahmed_bilal> checked
<pavlushka> search for freenode
<ahmed_bilal> :(
<zaki> which mail client you using? ahmed_bilal
<ahmed_bilal> i m on yahoo
<mustu> ahmed_bilal you can wait for few minutes
<abj> so what sort of contribution we can do here to get ubuntu membership
<Kilos> hi abj
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> pavel playing
<abj> pavlushka this is cheating
<Kilos> hehe
<zaki> lol
<abj> pavlushka changed my nick from ahmed_bilal and than adopting it
<Kilos> he will get your nick registered for you
<abj> ok
<abj> wt to write in nickserv
<Kilos> abj chat here to researcher and mustu tomorrow
<Kilos> they seem to be scared to use the pc at night
<Kilos> hehe
<abj> researcher brought me here
<zaki> hello lubmil
<abj> lubmil hello buddy
<mustu> abj haven't you used IRC before?
<Kilos> just recently married he doesnt come here at night normally
<abj> musut i used it in 2000 2001 never after that
<abj> @mustu
<RajRajRaj> Kilos:
<lubmil> hej abj
<Kilos> hi RajRajRaj
<lubmil> \!dk
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: hi
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: hi
<lubmil> RajRajRaj: :)
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: :)
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: hows house pricing thing that u were looking at, yesterday
<lubmil> nie
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en zaraz będę robił
<ChanSeba> now I'm going to do
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en ale mam już zaplanowane
<ChanSeba> but I already planned
<abj> anyone working on some exciting project on linux
<Kilos> hmm...
<ahmed_bilal> :-)
<Kilos> :)
<ahmed_bilal> kilos wt u do currently?
<ahmed_bilal> freelancer
<Kilos> i am retired so do data recoveries and pc repairs in my area for friends
<Kilos> and a bit of farming
<abj> from wh job u retired?
<Kilos> diesel mechanic and farm manager
<Kilos> dairy and sheep
<abj> u here on this group for ubuntu official membership?
<Kilos> i am here guiding them
<ahmed_bilal> guiding who?
<Kilos> pavlushka and zaki and researcher and whoever else want help
<Kilos> and mustu
<zaki> Kilos: :)
<ahmed_bilal> for how many years u working on linux
<Kilos> since 8.10
<Kilos> so 2008
<Kilos> the main goal is to spread ubuntu as far as we can
<ahmed_bilal> debain is parent of ubuntu
<ahmed_bilal> i mean ubuntu is derived from debian
<Kilos> other linux users are also welcome to come help
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> we have guys in za that run debian as well
<ahmed_bilal> za mean south africa
<Kilos> yes
<ahmed_bilal> mirc is not free?
<Kilos> nothing for windows is free
<ahmed_bilal> in linux its free?
<Kilos> yes xchat hexchat quassel and konversation are all i the repos
<Kilos> in
<Kilos> you just install
<mustu> ahmed_bilal have you tried X-Chat for windows?
<ahmed_bilal> its first time i on mirc
<ahmed_bilal> havent tried anything like that
<mustu> ahmed_bilal  http://xchat.org/windows/
<ahmed_bilal> i can access u ppl via xchat?
<Kilos> yes
<ahmed_bilal> only kilos there
<Kilos> others eating now
<ahmed_bilal> alone ?
<Kilos> with their families i suppose
<ahmed_bilal> ok
<ahmed_bilal> i feel sleepy kilos. me going. will catch u tomorrow
<Kilos> rest well ahmed_bilal
<ahmed_bilal> same to u
<Kilos> thank you
<RajRajRaj> Kilos:
<Kilos> yes RajRajRaj
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: whats up
<Kilos> sounds like a person stutters when saying your nick
<Kilos> not much today
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: k
<Kilos> night RajRajRaj and others
<ChiefJustice> yawn.
 * mustu leaves to grab coffee 
#ubuntu-pk 2016-08-19
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en dlaczego tutaj tak cicho?
<ChanSeba> why is it so quiet?
<barlas> Hey
<barlas> Anyone know of a (good) ssh connection manager for linux?
<Kilos> hi barlas
<barlas> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> look at this https://www.unixmen.com/how-to-manage-multiple-ssh-sessions-using-cluster-ssh-and-pac-manager/
<ghjg> hi Researcher
<barlas> Yeah, already tried pac manager. Looks ugly in the beginning but is quite powerful :)
<barlas> Our system admin finally switched his personal machine from Windows to Linux, but he manages about 100+ machines.
<barlas> He was using XShell on Windows, and was looking for a Linux alternative
<barlas> hi ghjg
<ghjg> yo
<Kilos> hi ghjg
<ghjg> wassup
<Kilos> there are other ssh managers barlas just google ssh manager for linux
<Kilos> might even be a better one
<barlas> There's Gnome Connection Manager, there used to be a hotssh, then in commercial ones, there is SecureCRT
<barlas> Found a Gnome 2 applet too
<barlas> Haven't looked at kde-apps, there might be some script/plasmoid too.
<barlas> PAC seems good enough for now though.
<Kilos> ok
<barlas> Thanks for the help
<Kilos> anytime
<Kilos> if you really get stuck feel free to ask on #ubuntu-za
<ghjg> way ubuntu drain battery on macbook
<ghjg> why
<Kilos> just be patient sometimes the guys are very busy
<barlas> :)
<Kilos> ghjg google for answers there was a fix i saw the guys talking about some months ago
<barlas> Kilos: What happened about that mailing list ownership?
<Kilos> im waiting just for the LC to all vote on it
<Kilos> canonical will do it if the council agrees
<Kilos> so far all looks good
<barlas> LC?
<Kilos> LoCo Council
<barlas> Okay
<Kilos> they manage all LoCo issues
<Kilos> but same thing with them, all busy, so at times it can take a week or more
<barlas> No problem
<lubmil> dzień
<Kilos> hi lubmil
<lubmil> hej Kilos
<barlas> Hi lubmil
<lubmil> hey barlas
<Researcher> Hello everyone.
<Researcher> hi barlas hi kilos
<Researcher> hi lubmil
<Researcher> hi ghjg
<Researcher> hi pavlushka
<Kilos> hi Researcher
<Kilos> and RajRajRaj
<pavlushka> Hello Researcher ! how are you?
<lubmil> hej Researcher
<Researcher> hej
<Researcher> hi hi hi
<Researcher> hi RajRajRaj
<RajRajRaj> sorry Researcher  Kilos  i am busy right now
<Kilos> np
<Researcher> np prob guys
<Researcher> i just came from a mosque
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> i offered prayer
<Researcher> now plan to go for a swimming
<Researcher> :p
<Researcher> hi mustu_
<Kilos> enjoy
<Researcher> tnx Kilos
<Researcher> Kilos we have a new joining in here
<Researcher> my friend an I.T graduate and linux sys admin will be here
<Researcher> he will also apply for membership
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> wonderful
<Researcher> and his graduate group will also join here sooner or later
<Researcher> this guy will also get involve into activities
<Researcher> currently he works as a government employee
<Researcher> may be yesterday u talked to him
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> what is his nick
<Researcher> unfortunately i dont know his nick
<Researcher> i jjust msg he is coming
<Kilos> i chat to too many people all over the world
<Researcher> he told me he chat with you and pav
<Kilos> oh thats good them
<Researcher> i just text him
<Researcher> he will be joining in here soon
<Kilos> cool
<Researcher> rhct is in Dubai currently
<Researcher> he went for final interview in MarkaVIP LLC
<Researcher> an online e commerce shopping firm
<Researcher> hi zaki
<ahmed_bilal> hello
<ahmed_bilal> anyone here?
<Kilos> hi ahmed_bilal
<ahmed_bilal> good day kilos
<Kilos> welcome back
<Researcher> hi ahmed_bilal
<Researcher> welcome
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> Kilos i were talking about this guy
<ahmed_bilal> hay researcher
<Kilos> cool
<Researcher> hey man
<Researcher> how are ya
<ahmed_bilal> i hope u r talking something good about me @researcher :-)
<ahmed_bilal> i m good. i wish to listen same from u
<Researcher> i am fine
<Kilos> haha ahmed_bilal he only has good things to say about you
<Researcher> glad to hear from you
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> ahmed_bilal due to the time differences this channel is quite
<Researcher> some peeps are busy
<ahmed_bilal> @kilos thats coz he himself is good guy
<ahmed_bilal> i see @researcher
<Kilos> yes i know, ive been chatting to him for months now
<Researcher> but remember to say hello to barlas (API CODER) dan- (pdcsupporter) (RajRajRaj) the great indian friend (pavlushka) the warrior of the war of revive .. zaki the bd fellow zmeu (the romanian I.T enterpreneur and many many more
<Researcher> these guys are mostly very bery active
<Researcher> and must/mustu_ toooo
<Kilos> you dont need to use the @ here on irc
<ahmed_bilal> ok kilo
<Kilos> type in three letters of the nick and hit tab button and nick gets completed
<dan-> \o/
<Kilos> hi dan
<dan-> hi Kilos
<Researcher> hi dan0
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> dan-
<Researcher> wb wb
<ahmed_bilal> hi dan
<dan-> yo Researcher, ahmed
<Researcher> he is the great guy
<Researcher> yo bro
<barlas> Hi ahmed_bilal
<ahmed_bilal> hello barlas
<ahmed_bilal> barlas and dan- its my first interaction with u guys
<barlas> Yep :)
<dan-> nice to meet you ahmed
<ahmed_bilal> i am ahmed bilal (30) from Pakistan
<barlas> ahmed_bilal: Are you the Ahmed Bilal that started soccerlens?
<ahmed_bilal> likewise dan-
<Kilos> oh
<ahmed_bilal> no sir barlas
<Kilos> i am miles sharpe 65 from south africa
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> happy to meat you all
<ahmed_bilal> miles sharp is your name Kilos?
<dan-> I'm Daniel from over in Australia
<Kilos> my nick name on irc is Kilos
<ahmed_bilal> nice to meet u dan-
<Kilos> im going to aus on the 30th
<Kilos> hi Speakz
<barlas> Reminds me of the old "asl" days :)
<ahmed_bilal> wow Kilos, aus is very nice pla e
<Researcher>  hi speakz
<Researcher> wb
<Speakz> hi
<Researcher> Kilos speakz is my best friend
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> welcome Speakz
<barlas> Researcher: </3 I thought I was your best friend? ;(
<ahmed_bilal> Researcher u have quite many friends here
<Researcher> hahah
<barlas> Hi Speakz
<Researcher> you too bro
<Researcher> yes ahmed_bilal
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> you can be friend too here
<ahmed_bilal> my pleasure
<Researcher> barlas : actually speakz were busy he went offline
<Researcher> he will come back
<Researcher> he is an ircd developer and coder
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> a very known personality and very old known nick on irc
<ahmed_bilal> which one?
<Researcher> speakz
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> wb
<Researcher> FireEgl
<FireEgl> =)
<Researcher> here is my very very old friend here from romania
<Researcher> thanks for joining in here sir
<Researcher> :D
<dan-> whoo, irc dev is fun
<Researcher> FireEgl is official developer of windrop too
<Kilos> wbb chatting to my girls first guys
<Researcher> i hope i am not telling outdated news
<Researcher> :D
<FireEgl> well, not official really.. I used to be though..
<ahmed_bilal> FireEgl is windrop developer
<Kilos> hi FireEgl
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> ill be back
<Researcher> thanks FireEgl for being a part of this open community
<Researcher> :)
<FireEgl> np =)
<Researcher> vigilant is also here
<Researcher> :D
<FireEgl> =D
<FireEgl> vigilant is a long time friend too =)
<Researcher> yeah
<Researcher> but i am more older friend then vigilant
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> i remember your home server FireEgl
<Researcher> then i remember when you upgrade to first dsl
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> it was expensive that time
<FireEgl> yeah.. and my connection sucked too =)
<Researcher> FireEgl is also tcl coder, and he contributed a lot in the field of eggdrop scripting
<ahmed_bilal> FireEgl is a big guru
<Researcher> http://Atlantica.us is the official web,
<Researcher> :)
<FireEgl> www.tcldrop.us is my Tcldrop project too BTW.. =)
<Researcher> yeah tcldrop.us too
<Researcher> FireEgl i am going to setup eggdrop for here using your tcl scripts
<FireEgl> =)
<Researcher> so your presence here will be a great support for us
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> :)
<FireEgl> I haven't used Eggdrop in years now..
<Researcher> wow
<Researcher> :)
<ahmed_bilal> FireEgl on wt technologies u working now
<FireEgl> But I still use Tcl a lot.. =)
<Researcher> great great FireEgl
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en boty powinny mieć voice
<Researcher> lol
<Researcher> lubmil hi
<Researcher> hey
<ChanSeba> IOError: [Errno socket error] [Errno 10060] A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond (source unknown)
<lubmil> ChanSeba: ty chuju ty
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en kwiaty
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl women
<Researcher> lubmil : jaki jesteś i co robisz
<ChanSeba> IOError: [Errno socket error] [Errno 10060] A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond (source unknown)
<ChanSeba> IOError: [Errno socket error] [Errno 10060] A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond (source unknown)
<Researcher> FireEgl : eu sunt pakistani :) student de limba romana
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> lol failed
<Researcher> lubmil : the bot is dead
<lubmil> uhm ;<
<dan-> silly bot
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Fri, 19 Aug 2016 12:50:05 CEST
<Researcher> hehehhehe
<Researcher> dan- between you steal my word of mouth
<lubmil> bot też człowiek i może się zepsuć
<QA> lubmil: *blink*
<Researcher> it is actually a crazy production from lubmil
<lubmil> a robot and a human being can break
<Researcher> hahah
<Researcher> lubmil u speak english ?
<Researcher> wow this is first time i hear this from you.
<lubmil> google translate ;)
<Researcher> lubmil ; this is more neat and clean way to translate... please keep this way of translation
<lubmil> ChiefJustice: ty będziesz moim translatorem. o.
<Researcher> wb ChiefJustice
<lubmil> nową komendę zrobimy .tr_cj
<lubmil> ChiefJustice: napisz kolegom, że bot też człowiek i może się zjebać
<lubmil> /ChiefJustice
 * lubmil listens to: The Sweet - Teenage Rampage
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl Teenage Rampage
<ChanSeba> IOError: [Errno socket error] [Errno 10060] A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond (source unknown)
<lubmil> ok, end.
<lubmil> zjebał się, to tr5udno
<lubmil> ping yandex.com   OK
<Researcher> ok
<Researcher> :D
<lubmil> http://yandex.com
<lubmil> bad
<Researcher> down ?
<lubmil> ach ok, bo https://translate.yandex.com/
<Researcher> booooooo
<lubmil> bo = because
<Researcher> lol
<Researcher> i though u talk about ghosts .. booooo booooo
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl women
<ChanSeba> kobiety
<lubmil> działa!!!11 kurwa
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en już się bot wyleczył
<ChanSeba> the bot is already cured
<lubmil>  ^^
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en bot też człowiek i może zahorować
<ChanSeba> bot too and zahorować
<QA> ChanSeba: Excuse me?
<lubmil> -.-
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en bot też człowiek i może zachorować
<ChanSeba> the bot is also human and can get sick
<lubmil> gut
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en ChanSeba: głodny jestem
<ChanSeba> ChanSeba: I'm hungry
<lubmil> ChanSeba: hungry!!!11 rozumiesz ;<
<ChanSeba> lubmil: nie rozumiem i chuj mnie to obchodzi ;>
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en ChanSeba: bo ty zły bot jesteś
<ChanSeba> ChanSeba: because you're a bad boat you
<lubmil> .t brt
<ChanSeba> Fri, 19 Aug 2016 08:25:57 BRT
<lubmil> .p rio de janeiro
<ChanSeba> Rio de Janeiro, BR: 15.71°C, Bezchmurnie, 1025 hPa, wsch. 11:13:53, zach. 22:38:48, wiatr 1.98 m/s (66.0016°), wilg. 86%
<Researcher> .p muscat oman
<ChanSeba> Muscat, OM: 30.98°C, Bezchmurnie, 990.02 hPa, wsch. 03:43:07, zach. 16:34:42, wiatr 2.13 m/s (76.5016°), wilg. 73%
 * lubmil listens to: The Marmalade - Reflections of My Life
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl The Marmalade - Reflections of My Life
<ChanSeba> Marmolada - refleksje na temat mojego życia
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Marmolada - refleksje na temat mojego życia
<ChanSeba> Marmalade - reflections of my life
<lubmil> ChanSeba: hungry jestem
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en śniadanie
<ChanSeba> Breakfast
 * lubmil listens to: Supertramp - Breakfast in America
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl Supertramp
<ChanSeba> Superpodróżnik
<lubmil> .bh
<ChanSeba> <ania> taka dziś jestem wycięta... | <ania> zaraz przejdę w stan uśpienia... | <adeq> to może poruszać ci myszką?
<Kilos> hi nadir
<nadir> Hi.
<Researcher> hi nadir
<Researcher> thanks for joining bro
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> so nice of you.
<Researcher> hi Kilos
<Researcher> nadir is such a nice person.
<Kilos> hi Researcher you still here
<Kilos> nice to meat you nadir
<Researcher> yes bro my internet works on mobile
<Researcher> luckily
<Kilos> oh Researcher
<Kilos> how come you never here later, married life keeps you too busy?
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> haha
<Researcher> well
<Researcher> yes wife and family responsiblities
<Researcher> makes me lil busy
<Kilos> haha
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<ahmed_bilal> hello
<ahmed_bilal> everyone
<ahmed_bilal> anyone there
<ahmed_bilal> :(
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Sat, 20 Aug 2016 00:02:28 CEST
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en już Sobota
<ChanSeba> it's already Saturday
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 233. dzień roku: „Można by się zamknąć w łupinie orzecha i czułbym się królem nieskończonych przestrzeni, gdyby nie dręczyły mnie złe sny. (William Shakespeare)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 233. dzień roku: ?Można by się zamknąć w łupinie orzecha i czułbym się królem nieskończonych przestrzeni, gdyby nie dręczyły mnie złe sny. (William Shakespeare)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 233. day of the year: ?It would be possible to close in a nut shell, and I am king of infinite space, if not let me rest, a bad dream. (William Shakespeare)?
<Researcher> hello
<Researcher> :)
<lubmil> hej Researcher :)
<lubmil> \/cs info #ubuntu-pk
<lubmil> -ChanServ- Founder    : UbuntuIrcCouncil
<lubmil> !seen UbuntuIrcCouncil
#ubuntu-pk 2016-08-20
<lubmil> dzień
<Kilos> hi there pk peeps
<ahmed_bilal> hello
<ahmed_bilal> anyone there
<Kilos> hi ahmed_bilal
<ahmed_bilal> in debian/ubuntu there is no /etc/inittab it works differantly
<ahmed_bilal> hi kilos
<Kilos> what do you want to do ahmed_bilal
<Kilos> maybe pavlushka has an idea
<ahmed_bilal> nothing just was reading about runlevels in linux
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> i personally dont care what they change as long as it works well
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos , Hello ahmed_bilal !
<Kilos> hehe
<ahmed_bilal> so i thought to share it with u ppl. if somebody can give more explanation to that. it will be nice
<ahmed_bilal> hi pavlushka
<Kilos> hi there pavlushka
<ahmed_bilal> pavlushka your say on /etc/inittab not in debian/ubuntu but in rehhat
<Kilos> 16.04 uses systemd i think
<Kilos> so things have changed
<ahmed_bilal> ok
<ahmed_bilal> 16.04 ubuntu ?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> whatever they did everyone says everything is quicker
<pavlushka> ahmed_bilal: I just tested a bit, the RedHat
<Kilos> i am still on 14.04 kubuntu
<ahmed_bilal> systemd resides in /etc
<ahmed_bilal> ok pavlushka
<ahmed_bilal> anything u add about this pavlushka. will be greatful
<ahmed_bilal> kilos you may plz add
<Kilos> all that stuff is too technical for me ahmed_bilal i am an irc greeter bot
<ahmed_bilal> ok Kilos
<Kilos> i am a diesel mechanic and farmer
<Kilos> still learning about computers really
<Kilos> pavlushka and researcher are the clever ones here
<ahmed_bilal> ok but they not here most of times
<RajRajRaj> Kilos:
<Kilos> Researcher is here more during the day from work
<ahmed_bilal> ok
<pavlushka> ahmed_bilal: debian is the upstream of all that uses .deb packages or debian architecture and Redhat is the upstream of all distro that uses .rpm packaging, so different distro's have slightly different conf but debian and Redhat are almost two different poles in GNU/Linux world
<pavlushka> so their differences are a bit more in the conf.
<pavlushka> bbl
<ahmed_bilal> ok both debian and redhat uses init as startup process?
<ahmed_bilal> pavlushka
<pavlushka> ahmed_bilal: yep but in a different manner and they have different groups of developers who might deviate, :0
<pavlushka> :)
<ahmed_bilal> oh k
<Kilos> hehe some times you have to be patient with him too ahmed_bilal , he likes doing many things at once
<ahmed_bilal> Kilos you refering towards pavlushka?
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> and when i am slow to answer i am most likely outside doing some farm chores
<ahmed_bilal> cool Kilos
<ahmed_bilal> ok
<Kilos> oh ahmed_bilal i think the other thing ubuntu switched to was MIR
<ahmed_bilal> wts that Kilos?
<Kilos> QA tell ahmed_bilal http://askubuntu.com/questions/307095/what-is-mir-and-why-is-it-important
<QA> Kilos: Righto, I'll tell ahmed_bilal on freenode
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 233. dzień roku: „Można by się zamknąć w łupinie orzecha i czułbym się królem nieskończonych przestrzeni, gdyby nie dręczyły mnie złe sny. (William Shakespeare)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 233. dzień roku: ?Można by się zamknąć w łupinie orzecha i czułbym się królem nieskończonych przestrzeni, gdyby nie dręczyły mnie złe sny. (William Shakespeare)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 233. day of the year: ?It would be possible to close in a nut shell, and I am king of infinite space, if not let me rest, a bad dream. (William Shakespeare)?
<Kilos> hi lubmil
<lubmil> hej Kilos
<RajRajRaj> lub`:
<RajRajRaj> Kilos:
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en hek
<ChanSeba> hek
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en hej
<ChanSeba> hi
<RajRajRaj> hej Linox
<RajRajRaj> hej lub`
<lub`> hejka rajRajRAj
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en hejka
<ChanSeba> hi
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl how are you lub`  and whats going on
<ChanSeba> jak lub co się dzieje
<lub`> .tr :pl :en to takie prawie hej
<ChanSeba> these are almost hi
<lub`> HEJka
<lub`> .tr :pl :en siema
<ChanSeba> hi
<lub`> siemasz
<lub`> .tr :pl :en RajRajRaj : gdzie ty mieszkasz?
<ChanSeba> RajRajRaj : where do you live?
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl  make a guess
<ChanSeba>  założenie
<lub`> .tr :pl :en nie wiem
<ChanSeba> don't know
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl  guess
<ChanSeba>  myślę
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl  three guesses
<lub`> .tr :pl :en wydawało mi się że w Indiach, ale chyba pomyliłem osoby
<ChanSeba>  trzy próby
<ChanSeba> it seemed to me that in India, but I guess I messed up man
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl  india is right
<ChanSeba>  Indie to prawo
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl why u so afraid of guessing
<ChanSeba> dlaczego tak boisz się zgadywać
<lub`> .tr :pl :en bo ciężko zgadnąć
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl anyways
<ChanSeba> because it's hard to guess
<ChanSeba> metronom
<lub`> .tr :pl :en jest tyle państw na świecie
<ChanSeba> many countries in the world
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl you guessed it right in the first time, see its not hard
<ChanSeba> można się domyślić, to właściwie po raz pierwszy, zobaczyć jej nie jest trudne
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl anyways, so where are  girls from your country :P
<ChanSeba> tak oto, gdzie dziewczyny z kraju :P
<lub`> Polska?
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl have you met any indian yet
<ChanSeba> można spotkać indian jeszcze
<lub`> Ameryka
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en Polska
<ChanSeba> Russia
<lub`> -.-
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en Ameryka
<ChanSeba> America
<lub`> Polska - Poland
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl why you tell these country names
<ChanSeba> dlaczego mówicie te nazwy
<RajRajRaj> lol
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl so where are poland girls :P
<ChanSeba> więc gdzie Polska dziewczyny :P
<lub`> .tr :pl :en no już nie trzymaj mnie w niepewności
<ChanSeba> come on, don't keep me in limbo
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl  in what?
<ChanSeba>  w czym?
<lub`> ;/
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl  whats linbo
<ChanSeba>  co linbo
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl  whats limbo
<ChanSeba>  że limbo
<lub`> .tr :en :pl limbo
<ChanSeba> limbo
<lub`> .tr :pl :en niepewność
<ChanSeba> uncertainty
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl oh
<ChanSeba> oj
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl so where are girls from poland in irc :P
<ChanSeba> gdzie dziewczyny z Polski do IRC :P
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl do you have a girl friend :d
<ChanSeba> masz chłopaka dziewczyna :d
<lub`> .tr :pl :en polskie dziewczyny rzadko ircują
<ChanSeba> Polish girls rarely ircują
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl whats your profession by the way
<ChanSeba> kim jesteś z zawodu, przy okazji
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl why polish girl rarely ircują
<ChanSeba> dlaczego polka rzadko ircują
<lub`> .tr :pl :en teraz nie pracuję, bo jestem inwalida, więc na rencie
<ChanSeba> I'm not working because I am disabled, so retirement
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl have you met any indian in reality
<ChanSeba> można spotkać indian w rzeczywistości
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl oh retirement, so you have a wife or not?
<ChanSeba> o emeryturze, więc masz żonę czy nie?
<lub`> .tr :pl :en ale kiedyś pracowałem jako nauczyciel matematyki i potem jako informatyk
<ChanSeba> but when I worked as a math teacher, and then as a programmer
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl  cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<ChanSeba>  cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<RajRajRaj> lol
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl  cool
<ChanSeba>  super
<RajRajRaj> super
<lub`> .tr :pl :en wiem.
<ChanSeba> I know.
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl  super
<ChanSeba>  super
<RajRajRaj> haha
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl  supper
<ChanSeba>  kolacja
<lub`> .tr :pl :en teraz będę spał bo w nocy oglądałem mecz Polska - Dania
<ChanSeba> now I'm going to sleep, because the night watching match Russia - Denmark
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl so why you join irc?
<ChanSeba> dlaczego więc dołączy do IRC?
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl oh my god you live in denmark?
<ChanSeba> Boże mój, ty mieszkasz w Danii?
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl whats the time
<ChanSeba> whats czas
<lub`> nie
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl  ?
<ChanSeba>  ?
<lub`> .tr :pl :en ja jestem Polak
<ChanSeba> I am a Pole
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl  a pole?
<ChanSeba>  polak?
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl  lol a pole is made of iron
<ChanSeba>  lol słup wykonany z żelaza
<lub`> .tr :pl :en ale na olimpiadzie był mecz w piłkę ręczną polska - dania
<ChanSeba> but at the Olympics was the handball match Russia - Denmark
<lub`> jaka kurwa russia
<ChiefJustice> RajRajRaj: and 'Pole' also means 'Polish', when talking about the person
<RajRajRaj> dania = denmark, right?
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice:  oh ok
<ChiefJustice> you should have googled it
<ChiefJustice> :P
<RajRajRaj> :D
<ChiefJustice> still, afk
<RajRajRaj> ok
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl  ok i get it you are polish
<ChanSeba>  ok ja rozumiem, że nie polski
<lub`> o, ChiefJustice się ujawnił
<ChiefJustice> tak, i mnie nie ma
<lub`> mój osobisty tłumacz :D
<ChiefJustice> bo jestem zajęty
<ChiefJustice> więc afk
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl : en o, ChiefJustice się ujawnił
<ChanSeba> : en, ChiefJustice himself showed
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en tak, i mnie nie ma
<ChanSeba> Yes, and I do not
 * RajRajRaj .tr :pl :en mój osobisty tłumacz :D
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en mój osobisty tłumacz :D
<ChanSeba> my personal translator :D
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en bo jestem zajęty
<ChanSeba> because I'm busy
<lub`>  .tr_ChiefJustice
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl dude why are you always busy on irc, what do you do here
<ChanSeba> stary, dlaczego ty zawsze jesteś zajęty pracą na IRC, co tu robisz
<lub`> ChiefJustice: wytłumacz panom, że w nocy u nas był mecz i polazłem spać o 3:30 więc muszę teraz odespać
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl does he even understands afk?
<ChanSeba> czy on w ogóle rozumie AFK?
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl ChiefJustice: wytłumacz panom, że w nocy u nas był mecz i polazłem spać o 3:30 więc muszę teraz odespać
<ChanSeba> ChiefJustice: pana wytłumacz, że w nocy u nas był mecz ja polazłem spać o 3:30 więc тераз ale odespać
<RajRajRaj> what the help
<RajRajRaj> heck*
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en ChiefJustice: wytłumacz panom, że w nocy u nas był mecz i polazłem spać o 3:30 więc muszę teraz odespać
<ChanSeba> ChiefJustice: explain, gentlemen, that yesterday evening we had a match and I went to bed at 3:30 and what am I supposed to sleep
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl  he is afk, away from key board
<ChanSeba>  jest AFK, z dala od klawiatury
<lub`> .tr :pl :en zatem dobranoc :)
<ChanSeba> so good night :)
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl  why you always busy here lub` , what do you do here
<ChanSeba>  dlaczego zawsze jesteś zajęty lub` , co tu robisz
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl have you been to denmark?
<ChanSeba> byłeś w Danii?
<RajRajRaj> lub`:
<RajRajRaj> lub`:  lub`:  lub`:  lub`:  lub`:  lub`:  lub`:  lub`:  lub`:  lub`:  lub`:  lub`:  lub`:  lub`:  lub`:  lub`:  lub`:  lub`:  lub`:  lub`:  lub`:  lub`:  lub`:
<RajRajRaj> :D
<lub`> .tr :pl :en też tak umiem
<ChanSeba> I can do the same
<lub`> raj raj raj raj raj raj raj raj raj raj raj raj raj raj raj raj raj raj raj raj raj raj raj raj raj raj raj raj raj raj raj raj
<lub`> o.
<lub`> .tr :pl :en nie byłem w danii
<ChanSeba> I wasn't in Denmark
<ChiefJustice> RajRajRaj: as he sad, he had been watching a match between Poland and Denmark, it ended at 3:30am, so he's going to sleep now
<ChiefJustice> (in Poland it's 3:44pm right now)
<ChiefJustice> .t CEST
<ChanSeba> Sat, 20 Aug 2016 15:44:35 CEST
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice:  oh my god he never said that
<lub`> nie, pomiędzy brazylią a polską
<lub`> przecież mecz był w brazylii
 * RajRajRaj .tr :en :pl nie, pomiędzy brazylią a polską
<ChiefJustice> RajRajRaj: he did
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl nie, pomiędzy brazylią a polską
<ChanSeba> my, pomiędzy brazylią w dostarczanych przez polską agencję prasową
<ChiefJustice> 15:33 < lub`> .tr :pl :en teraz będę spał bo w nocy oglądałem mecz Polska -
<ChiefJustice>               Dania
<ChiefJustice> he actually did
<ChiefJustice> 15:33 < ChanSeba> now I'm going to sleep, because the night watching match
<ChiefJustice>                   Russia - Denmark
<ChiefJustice> ^
<ChiefJustice> but this stupid translator translates Poland with Russia
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en teraz będę spał bo w nocy oglądałem mecz Polska -dania
<ChanSeba> now I'm going to sleep, because the night watching match Russia-Denmark
<RajRajRaj> nigth watching?
<ChiefJustice> because (in the) night (I was) watching
<lub`> lol, co ten .tr tłumaczy
<lub`> -.-
<RajRajRaj> yeah translator messes up the sentences
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en nie, pomiędzy brazylią a polską
<ChanSeba> no, between Brazil and Poland
<ChiefJustice> but you can easily get the sense of it
<ChiefJustice> :P
<RajRajRaj> look
<RajRajRaj> lmao
<lub`> p"dostarczanych przez polską agencję prasową" ;]
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl dostarczanych przez polską agencję prasową
<ChanSeba> dostarczanych dostarczanych przez polską agencję prasową прцівниці agencję prasową
<lub`> wykurwiam
<ChiefJustice> I don't care about which match lubmil was watching
<ChiefJustice> at night
<RajRajRaj> if i had got the ence i wouldnt ask the stupid question
<ChiefJustice> he was just watching something, he's tired, he's going to sleep
<ChiefJustice> :P
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl I don't care about which match lubmil was watching
<ChanSeba> Nie obchodzi mnie, że mecz lubmil oglądałem
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en dostarczanych przez polską agencję prasową
<ChanSeba> polską
<ChiefJustice> I've run out of cigarettes, eh
<ChiefJustice> and where the hell is my watch
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl i think  this channel should do the automatic translation from non-english to english for english people and for polish, non-polish to polish
<ChanSeba> myślę, że ten kanał powinien zrobić automatyczne tłumaczenie z angielskiego na angielski dla anglików i dla polskich, nie polski polski
<ChiefJustice> no, lubmil should learn English instead of hanging here all the day
<ChiefJustice> :P
<RajRajRaj> lol
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl ChiefJustice> no, lubmil should learn English instead of hanging here all the day
<ChanSeba> ChiefJustice> nie, lubmil muszą się uczyć angielskiego, a nie wisieć tu cały dzień
<ChiefJustice> if he had started month ago, today he would be able to speak it
<RajRajRaj> how old are you ChiefJustice
<ChiefJustice> 20
<RajRajRaj> and how did you learn polish by the way
<ChiefJustice> because I'm Polish?
<RajRajRaj> how did you learn english the
<ChiefJustice> I've told you that not very long time ago
<RajRajRaj> then*
<ChiefJustice> well, we learn English at school
<RajRajRaj> i thought you told me that you know polish
<RajRajRaj> cool
<ChiefJustice> since our primary
<RajRajRaj> thats cool
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl lub`  why didnt you learn english  in school :P
<ChanSeba> lub " dlaczego ty uczysz się Angielskiego w szkole :P
<ChiefJustice> probably because he has ended his school 40 years ago
<ChiefJustice> anyway, here we ought to learn two foreign languages nowadays
<ChiefJustice> I have been learning French for six years, yet I cannot speak it fluently on even basic level
<ChiefJustice> but I understand it, somehow
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice:  so what you gonna be in future
<ChiefJustice> a prosecutor
<ChiefJustice> or a judge, or an attorney
<ChiefJustice> we'll see in the future
<RajRajRaj> lol in first glance i read
<RajRajRaj> a prostitute
<ChiefJustice> it doesn't even look the same
<RajRajRaj> lol
<lub`> .tr :pl :en RajRajRaj: ja już się nie uczę w szkole, bo mam 54 lata
<ChanSeba> RajRajRaj: I have not taught in school, because I have 54 years old
<ChiefJustice> I think you're just aberrant :P
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl learn it now
<ChanSeba> nauczyć się go teraz
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl not too late till death :P
<ChanSeba> nie jest za późno, aż do śmierci :P
<RajRajRaj> he is gona get angry now lol
<lub`> a na chuj mi angielski..
<ChiefJustice> he will find million of excuses
<ChiefJustice> lub`: bo zawsze znajdziesz jakąś wymówkę
<ChiefJustice> ludzie starsi od Ciebie studiują na uniwersytecie
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en a na chuj mi angielski
<ChiefJustice> :P
<ChanSeba> and fucking English
<RajRajRaj> lol
<lub`> znam go na tyle że z programami w kompie se radzę
<ChiefJustice> RajRajRaj: „why the hell I need English”
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en lub`: bo zawsze znajdziesz jakąś wymówkę
<ChanSeba> or: because you will always find some garbage
<ChiefJustice> s/garbage/excuse
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en  ludzie starsi od Ciebie studiują na uniwersytecie
<ChanSeba>  the elderly You are studying at the University
<lub`> .tr :pl :en ja już studia dawno temu skończyłem
<ChanSeba> I have long finished University
<ChiefJustice> people elderly than you study at the university*
<RajRajRaj> oh
<RajRajRaj> damn this translator
<ChiefJustice> lub`: a gdybyś poświęcił dziesięć minut dziennie mniej na spamowanie z botami, to dzisiaj byś mówił po angielsku na podstawowym poziomie
<ChiefJustice> :P
<ChiefJustice> wszystko to wymówka
<lub`> ale nie mam takiej potrzeby
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en     aa gdybyś poświęcił dziesięć minut dziennie mniej na spamowanie z botami, to dzisiaj byś mówił po angielsku na podstawowym poziomie
<ChanSeba>  Ah, if he spent ten minutes a day for spam bots, today would be speaking English on a basic level
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en wszystko to wymówka
<ChanSeba> everything is an excuse
<ChiefJustice> if he spent 10 minutes on learning English instead of spamming with bots, today he would speak English on basic level*
<lub`> ChiefJustice: wymóeka czego?
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en ale nie mam takiej potrzeby
<ChanSeba> but I have no such need
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice:  i got that one thanks
<lub`> mnie się nie chce robić czegoś co mi niepotrzebne
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice:   mnie się nie chce robić czegoś co mi niepotrzebne
<ChiefJustice> to skoro Ci niepotrzebne, to nie pisz z ludźmi :P
<RajRajRaj> oops
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en  mnie się nie chce robić czegoś co mi niepotrzebne
<ChanSeba>  I don't want to do that for me once
<ChiefJustice> RajRajRaj: „I don't want to do things that are unnecessary”
<lub`> będę pisał, i co mi zrobisz.. ;>
<ChiefJustice> (for him)
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en  wymóeka czego
<ChanSeba>  wymóeka that
<ChiefJustice> s/wymóeka/wymówka
<ChiefJustice> = an excuse
<RajRajRaj> oh
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en to skoro Ci niepotrzebne, to nie pisz z ludźmi
<ChanSeba> that is, if You want, then don't write with people
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en będę pisał, i co mi zrobisz
<ChanSeba> I wrote, and what you can do
<RajRajRaj> oh my god
<ChiefJustice> „if you don't need it, don't write with others”
<lub`> .p Zielona Gora
<ChanSeba> Zielona Gora, PL: 26.67°C, Lekkie zachmurzenie, 1014 hPa, wsch. 05:51:44, zach. 20:09:21, wiatr 1.03 m/s (202°), wilg. 38%
<lub`> cold
<ChiefJustice> „I will, and what you're going to do with it?”
<RajRajRaj> yea i get the sense
<ChiefJustice> :P
<RajRajRaj> he is stubborn
<ChiefJustice> somehow...
<RajRajRaj> what kind of a thing he does with .p all the time
<RajRajRaj> .p indie
<ChanSeba> Connaught Place, IN: 28.32°C, Bezchmurnie, 988.93 hPa, wsch. 02:23:25, zach. 15:24:46, wiatr 3.57 m/s (91.5038°), wilg. 84%
<ChiefJustice> he checks weather
<RajRajRaj> oh man
<RajRajRaj> lol
<RajRajRaj> i was like every time i am here he does that thing
<ChiefJustice> he does it everyday for 3-5 hours when everybody is sleeping
<RajRajRaj> lol
<ChiefJustice> checks the weather, checks the time
<ChiefJustice> searches the dictionary
 * RajRajRaj .tr :en :pl raz dwa trzy cztery wylaczamy komputery
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl raz dwa trzy cztery wylaczamy komputery
<ChanSeba> raz DWA trzy w hotelu cztery wylaczamy komputery
<RajRajRaj> oops
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en raz dwa trzy cztery wylaczamy komputery
<ChanSeba> one, two, three, four wylaczamy computers
<ChiefJustice> and my backlog is everytime missing a lot of meaningful lines
<RajRajRaj> backlog?
<ChiefJustice> s/wylaczamy/wyłączamy
<ChiefJustice> yeah, I've got a shell
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en raz dwa trzy cztery wyłączamy komputery
<ChanSeba> one, two, three, four turn off the computers
<RajRajRaj> oh
<RajRajRaj> i dont get it
<ChiefJustice> when I disconnect, I'm still on the channel(s)
<RajRajRaj> oh that blacklog
<ChiefJustice> so when I'm back I can see what was going on
<RajRajRaj> we dont call it backlog
<RajRajRaj> we just call it logs
<RajRajRaj> :P
<ChiefJustice> it'd be rather called playback
<RajRajRaj> yeah w/e but not backlog
<RajRajRaj> backlog is meant for keeping items pending on you
<RajRajRaj> s/you/yourself
<RajRajRaj> anyways
<RajRajRaj> this sis first time i saw him leave
<RajRajRaj> was he angry, or he understood the humor and just left coz he was sleepy
<RajRajRaj> s/sis/is
<ChiefJustice> he usually leaves at 2-3am, he joins back at 11am, leaves 3-4pm and joins back again at 7-8pm
<ChiefJustice> well, all elderly people can do is sleep all the time
<ChiefJustice> :P
<ChiefJustice> he left because he was sleepy, I think
<ChiefJustice> he doesnt' get angry with anybody that easily
<ChiefJustice> doesn't*
<RajRajRaj> oh
<RajRajRaj> cool
<RajRajRaj> you know him very well :P
<RajRajRaj> is he your grand pa :P
<ChiefJustice> he isn't
<RajRajRaj> lol
<RajRajRaj> just kidding
<ChiefJustice> he lives in Zielona Góra while I live in Cracow
<ChiefJustice> :P
<RajRajRaj> hmm
<RajRajRaj> so do you meet any polish girls here
<Kilos> hi ChiefJustice
<ChiefJustice> sometimes
<ChiefJustice> hi Kilos
<RajRajRaj> wooohooo sometimes
<RajRajRaj> have you met any indian in real life ChiefJustice
<Kilos> sorry was reounding up sheep to lockup for the night
<ChiefJustice> RajRajRaj: probably not
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice:  ok
<ChiefJustice> one thing I know that's Indian is Queen-Indian Defense (and King-Indian Defense as well)
<ChiefJustice> :P
<ChiefJustice> the chess openings
<RajRajRaj> what is that?
<ChiefJustice> as I explained (I knew there would be a question on it), these are chess openings
<RajRajRaj> the chess openings?
<ChiefJustice> yeah, chess openings are usually named
<RajRajRaj> o.o
<ChiefJustice> after a famous player or just after a country
<RajRajRaj> oh
<ChiefJustice> like Sicilian Defense, Ruy Lopez...
<ChiefJustice> Bishop Opening, Caro-Kann Defense...
<RajRajRaj> you mean, starting with pawn that is infront of king = king diffeence ?
<RajRajRaj> defence*
<ChiefJustice> not at all :P
<ChiefJustice> when you play e4, the pawn in front of king, the opponent can make a lot of moves
<RajRajRaj> so what is king-indaian defence
<ChiefJustice> when he plays, for instance, c5, it's called Sicilian Defense
<RajRajRaj> oh
<ChiefJustice> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_Indian_Defence
<ChiefJustice> here you can see how it looks
<RajRajRaj> ok
<RajRajRaj> i see
<RajRajRaj> you wanna play chess with me ? ChiefJustice
<ChiefJustice> do you play chess?
<ChiefJustice> oh, that's nice
<RajRajRaj> yes i do
<RajRajRaj> just for fun
<RajRajRaj> not profesionally
<ChiefJustice> I was about to say that I know one grandmaster from your country
<ChiefJustice> Anand
<RajRajRaj> yeah we all know him
<RajRajRaj> :D
<ChiefJustice> he was playing a match with Carlsen
<RajRajRaj> vishwanath Anand
<RajRajRaj> k
<RajRajRaj> i dont watch chess games though
<RajRajRaj> i used to play when i was a kid
<RajRajRaj> anyways
<RajRajRaj> wanna play now?
<ChiefJustice> yeah, he's the one of the best chess players
<ChiefJustice> how can we play?
<ChiefJustice> do you have any idea?
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice:  ok are you aware of fics?
<ChiefJustice> fics?
<ChiefJustice> I mean, we can play, of course, but I'm asking how you want to do that :P
<RajRajRaj> http://www.freechess.org/
<RajRajRaj> make an acocunt there
<ChiefJustice> oh my
<ChiefJustice> it needs java
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice:  no
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice:  just register
<RajRajRaj> thats a global FICS account you can use it on any app
<ChiefJustice> I need to install an app then
<ChiefJustice> okay
<ChiefJustice> installed pychess
<ChiefJustice> I think I'm in
<ChiefJustice> RajRajRaj: I've installed pychess, yet I need to go for a while, I'll be back soon, so we will play
<ChiefJustice> as I can see, everything is working, so please wait a minute or two :P
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice:  ok
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice:  if you have an android phone i would suggest you a FOSS app
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice:  ok
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice:  let me know when you are in
<ChiefJustice> okay, I will download it in the meantime
<ChiefJustice> RajRajRaj: I'm back
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice:  cool
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice: so you got your account activated?
<ChiefJustice> yeah
<ChiefJustice> downloaded Mobialia from Play Store
<ChiefJustice> I couldn't find FOSS app :/
<ChiefJustice> anyway, Mobialia seems to work
<ChiefJustice> I'm connected to FICS
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice:  wait
<RajRajRaj> i tell u
<ChiefJustice> okay :P
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice:  its calles chesss
<RajRajRaj> called*
<RajRajRaj> under MIT licence
<ChiefJustice> it's accessible via Play Store?
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice:  jwtc.nl
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice:  not its not
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice:  its a free app
<RajRajRaj> FOSS
<RajRajRaj> you know foss right?
<RajRajRaj> free and open source softwares
<ChiefJustice> it's accessible via Play Store
<ChiefJustice> I've found it :P
<ChiefJustice> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jwtc.android.chess
<RajRajRaj> cool
<RajRajRaj> yeah thats the one
<ChiefJustice> I'm connected
<RajRajRaj> ok
<RajRajRaj> wait
<ChiefJustice> I'm waiting, I'm not going anywhere
<ChiefJustice> :P
<ChiefJustice> „Unfortunately, Google Play Services has stopped.” – thanks, I love to know that
<ChiefJustice> -.-
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice: challenge me
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice: i m rajrajrajraj
<ChiefJustice> what's your nickname?
<ChiefJustice> okay
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice:
<ChiefJustice> you've lost your connection
<RajRajRaj> What happened
<RajRajRaj> Oh me
<RajRajRaj> I thought u were lagging
<ChiefJustice> I played 24. Rac1
<RajRajRaj> Haha
<RajRajRaj> Whats that
<ChiefJustice> and my phone said „black forfeits by disconnection”
<RajRajRaj> Anyways play again?
<RajRajRaj> Oh
<ChiefJustice> rook from a1 to c1 :P
<ChiefJustice> 24th move
<RajRajRaj> I didn't notify me at all
<ChiefJustice> I thought you were thinking
<RajRajRaj> I though YOU were thinking
<ChiefJustice> and well, to be honest, you were rather to win
<RajRajRaj> Haha
<RajRajRaj> Hmmm
<RajRajRaj> I know :p
<ChiefJustice> why didn't you take my rook instead of that bishop?
<ChiefJustice> while my king was in check
<RajRajRaj> I didnt want to loose my Knight
<RajRajRaj> Play again?
<RajRajRaj> Well later
<RajRajRaj> I gtg make food now
<ChiefJustice> yeah, definitely later
<RajRajRaj> U play great though
<RajRajRaj> Bye
<ChiefJustice> I've made myself a coffee
<ChiefJustice> now it's cold
<ChiefJustice> :D
<RajRajRaj> Lol
<RajRajRaj> Cya
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice:
<RajRajRaj> QA:
<QA> RajRajRaj: Sorry...
<RajRajRaj> QA:
<QA> RajRajRaj: What?
<RajRajRaj> QA: lol
<QA> RajRajRaj: Huh?
<RajRajRaj> QA: yo
<QA> wussup
<RajRajRaj> QA: hi
<QA> hi
<RajRajRaj> QA: hey
<QA> hoezit
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka:
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:
<lubmil> RajRajRaj
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:
<ChiefJustice> break;
<RajRajRaj> Lol
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl lubmil play chess
<ChanSeba> lubmil grać w szachy
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice: wanna play
<lubmil> nie
<ChiefJustice> RajRajRaj: okay, let me log in
<RajRajRaj> Ok
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl lubmil u coward
<ChanSeba> lubmil u tchórza
<RajRajRaj> :p
<RajRajRaj> Hehehe
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl lubmil u afraid of me :p
<ChanSeba> lubmil u mnie boi :p
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl yes
<ChanSeba> tak
<ChiefJustice> RajRajRaj: 15 mins is enough?
<ChiefJustice> or should I change it to 20, for example
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice: ywah i guess
<RajRajRaj> 15 is ok
<RajRajRaj> U can set up gain like 2 sec or 5 sec
<ChiefJustice> okay, good idea
<ChiefJustice> are you connected already?
<RajRajRaj> Yes
<ChiefJustice> ok, so I'll send you a challenge proposal
<RajRajRaj> zaki:
<RajRajRaj> Badly lagging
<ChiefJustice> you were disconnected
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice: i challenegdd u again
<RajRajRaj> Did u receive the challenge
<ChiefJustice> blitz?
<ChiefJustice> my God
<ChiefJustice> it'd be too fast for me
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice: blitz?
<ChiefJustice> I don't think properly, my brain is shitty
<RajRajRaj> Whats blitz
<ChiefJustice> blitz, 5 min game
<RajRajRaj> Oh
<RajRajRaj> Can u do the challenge again
<ChiefJustice> of course
<ChiefJustice> I need to think more during the game
<lubmil> !pk wieczorny
<ChanSeba> lubmil: już już wykurwiam do kuchni po kawę
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice: yeah
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl lubmil yo
<ChanSeba> lubmil yo
<ChiefJustice> I've accepted your offer
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice: i dont see it
<RajRajRaj>  .tr :pl :en 02:33:36 <ChanSeba> lubmil: już już wykurwiam do kuchni po kawę
<RajRajRaj> Wth
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :eb już już wykurwiam do kuchni po kawę
<ChanSeba> Mmmm, kurwa.
<ChanSeba> The pl to eb translation failed, sorry!
<ChiefJustice> RajRajRaj: maybe try to connect again
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice: it somehow works for u
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice: u challenge me
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en już już wykurwiam do kuchni po kawę
<ChanSeba> already wykurwiam to the kitchen for coffee
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice: are u able to challenge me
<ChiefJustice> challenged
<RajRajRaj> ,k
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice: tired
<ChiefJustice> it said you're disconnected
<ChiefJustice> okay, I understand
<ChiefJustice> I'm kind of tired too
<RajRajRaj> Oh
<RajRajRaj> That client is shitty
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice: i dont see messages properly
<ChiefJustice> are you using Ubuntu?
<RajRajRaj> Bo
<RajRajRaj> No
<RajRajRaj> Its android
<ChiefJustice> or any Linux distro?
<RajRajRaj> Phone
<RajRajRaj> Mobile
<ChiefJustice> I mean, on a computer
<lubmil> !dk wieczorny
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<RajRajRaj> On laptop i have many os
<RajRajRaj> Windows
<ChiefJustice> maybe you should try to play via computer
<RajRajRaj> Ubuntu
<RajRajRaj> Rhel
<ChiefJustice> I've installed pychess via terminal
<RajRajRaj> Via conputer its good i know
<ChiefJustice> and it works good, as I could see
<RajRajRaj> Oh great
<RajRajRaj> Isee
<ChiefJustice> or try Mobialia, on freechess.com, when you access download page or something like that
<RajRajRaj> Where is lubmil
<ChiefJustice> it is said that on Android you can download Mobialia
<RajRajRaj> Ok i will try mobiala
<RajRajRaj> Lia
<ChiefJustice> I'll give you the link
<RajRajRaj> Mushkadiz:
<RajRajRaj> K
<lubmil> hej muszka :)
<Mushkadiz> hey RajRajRaj :)
<Mushkadiz> witam lubmil
<ChiefJustice> RajRajRaj: http://www.freechess.org/interfaces.html
<ChiefJustice> the last bullet
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: hey :)
<ChiefJustice> Mobialia chess: A feature rich mobile client for Android devices.
<RajRajRaj> Let me try thanks
<lubmil> hey hey raju :)
<ChiefJustice> RajRajRaj: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.alonsoruibal.chessdroid.lite
<ChiefJustice> here's the link to Play Store
<ChiefJustice> it'd be easier to access
<ChiefJustice> :P
<RajRajRaj> Yeah
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: hey lub
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en ile razy jeszcze będziesz się witał..
<ChanSeba> how many times do you have to..
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice: what kind of a name is lubmil
<RajRajRaj> Lol
<ChiefJustice> RajRajRaj: what do you mean?
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl lubmil hahaha
<ChanSeba> lubmil hahaha
<ChiefJustice> you ask me what it means in Polish? definitely nothing
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice: what is the meaning of lubmil
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl what kind of a name is lubmil
<ChanSeba> jakie imię lubmil
<RajRajRaj> Oh
<ChiefJustice> just a bunch of letters :P
<RajRajRaj> Haha
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl lubmil what u doing
<ChanSeba> lubmil co robisz
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en gram
<ChanSeba> I play
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl play what
<ChanSeba> grać to, co
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl lubmil
<ChanSeba> lubmil
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl lub mil
<ChanSeba> lub mil
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en lub mil
<ChanSeba> or miles
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en gram w gry online z upjers.com
<ChanSeba> I play online games with upjers.com
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl lubmil those are kids game :p
<ChanSeba> lubmil jest to gra dla dzieci :p
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en ponadto piję kawę i wpierdalam chałwę
<ChiefJustice> does anybody else play chess here?
<ChanSeba> in addition, I drink coffee and wpierdalam chałwę
<ChiefJustice> I know RajRajRaj does
<ChiefJustice> but if there is many people to play, we can do IRC tournament :P
<RajRajRaj> Lol
<RajRajRaj> Yeah
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en chałwa
<ChanSeba> halva
<RajRajRaj> Halva?
<RajRajRaj> Whats halva
<ChiefJustice> there are*
<RajRajRaj> Oh
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice: chess is something real test of mind
<ChiefJustice> definitely, but the 3rd and 4th game was terrible
<RajRajRaj> Too much to think
<RajRajRaj> Lol
<RajRajRaj> Yeah
<ChiefJustice> I used to resign, there was no game for me :P
<ChiefJustice> I played like a monkey
<RajRajRaj> I wonder how many we plaed
<ChiefJustice> haha, it reminds me of something
<ChiefJustice> RajRajRaj: seven games
<RajRajRaj> Oh
<RajRajRaj> You won 4 or 5?
<RajRajRaj> Reminds u what
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: hi
<lubmil> hihi
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: :) hi
<ChiefJustice> RajRajRaj: when there were no smartphones with Android, there were games with .jar extension
<ChiefJustice> and there was a game called Grandmaster
<RajRajRaj> Oh
<RajRajRaj> What was that about
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: hi
<ChiefJustice> with the elderly one looking like Gandalf, I think
<ChiefJustice> and there were levels
<ChiefJustice> 10 levels, from Monkey to Master
<ChiefJustice> :P
<lubmil> jebaj się z tym "hi"
<RajRajRaj> Lol
<ChiefJustice> and indeed I played the 3rd and 4th like monkey
<lubmil> nie chcę być kurwa niegrzewczny.. ;>
<RajRajRaj> Lol
<RajRajRaj> He said something
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en jebaj się z tym "hi"
<ChanSeba> jebaj with this "hi"
<RajRajRaj> Lol
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en nie chcę być kurwa niegrzewczny.. ;>
<ChanSeba> I don't want to be fucking niegrzewczny.. ;>
<RajRajRaj> Niewhat
<RajRajRaj> ?
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: what's niegrzewczny
<lubmil> niegrzeczny
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en niegrzeczny
<ChanSeba> naughty
<RajRajRaj> Awww
<ChiefJustice> RajRajRaj: we played 7 games, you won two (2x resign), I won two (1x out of time, 1x checkmate), three was ended by your disconnection (which system counts as win)
<RajRajRaj> Cool
<ChiefJustice> so it's like 2:2 (5:2 w/ disconnection)
<RajRajRaj> Good :D
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:
<RajRajRaj> Hi
<RajRajRaj> :p
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: hi there
<lubmil> no przecież ja mu jebnę zaraz
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl lubmil how r u
<ChanSeba> lubmil jak ty
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en no przecież ja mu jebnę zaraz
<ChanSeba> well, because I told him jebnę now
<RajRajRaj> Jebne?
<lubmil> no pierdolnę
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en no pierdolne
<ChanSeba> well pierdolne
<RajRajRaj> O.O
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en znaczy zbiję mocno
<ChanSeba> so I'll take much
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en udrzę
<ChanSeba> udrzę
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en  no pierdolnę
<ChanSeba>  well pierdolnę
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en uderzę
<ChanSeba> I hit
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl lubmil hot what
<ChanSeba> lubmil gorąco, że
<RajRajRaj> Hit*
<RajRajRaj> Dayum
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl hit what lubmil
<ChanSeba> kliknij, że lubmil
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: ze
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl lubmil r u angry
<ChanSeba> lubmil jesteś zły
<lubmil> tak.
<lubmil> wkurwiony
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en wkurwiony
<ChanSeba> drunk
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en wkurwiony
<ChanSeba> drunk
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl drunk
<ChanSeba> pijany
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl lubmil :(
<lubmil> lol
<ChanSeba> lubmil :(
<lubmil> wkurwiony = pijany ??
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl i dont know
<ChanSeba> nie wiem
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en wkurwiony oznacza zły
<ChanSeba> rage is a bad
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl why dont u learn English from ChiefJustice
<ChanSeba> dlaczego uczyć się języka angielskiego z ChiefJustice
<lubmil> bo nie.
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en bo nie
<ChanSeba> because it is not
<Mushkadiz> hihi
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl you will be a great english speaker
<ChanSeba> będziesz wielkim języka angielskiego
<RajRajRaj> Mushkadiz: hi
<lubmil> ta, chyba w piździe
<Mushkadiz> xD
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl Mushkadiz meet lubmil from russia he is my friend
<ChanSeba> Mushkadiz spotkać lubmil z Rosji to mój przyjaciel
<lubmil> Mushkadiz: gadaj z nim bo ja już nie mam zdrowia
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en 03:19:20 <lubmil> Mushkadiz: gadaj z nim bo ja już nie mam zdrowia
<ChanSeba> 03:19:20 <lubmil> Mushkadiz: speak with him because I have no health
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl 03:18:52 <lubmil> ta, chyba w piździe
<ChanSeba> 03:18:52 <lubmil> ta, z w piździe
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en 03:18:52 <lubmil> ta, chyba w piździe
<ChanSeba> 03:18:52 <lubmil> it's probably in piździe
<RajRajRaj> ?
<lubmil> pizda = cunt
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: :(
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl what did i do to make you Angry lubmil
<ChanSeba> co zrobiłem, aby zły lubmil
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl i am paradise right?
<ChanSeba> jestem w raju, tak?
<RajRajRaj> Tak ?
<RajRajRaj> I m sleepy
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl lubmil good night
<ChanSeba> lubmil dobranoc
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en dobranoc raj :)
<ChanSeba> good night Paradise :)
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice: good night
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en która tam godzina?
<ChanSeba> what time is it?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en że on spać idzie
<ChanSeba> he goes to sleep
<RajRajRaj> 3:30 am
<lubmil> uu
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl who goes to sleep
<ChanSeba> kto idzie spać
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en ja wczotaj poszedłem spać o 3:30 a.m
<ChanSeba> I wczotaj I went to bed at 3:30 a.m
<RajRajRaj> Oh
<RajRajRaj> Wczotaj
<RajRajRaj> ?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en przez ten mecz poland dania
<ChanSeba> this match Poland Denmark
<RajRajRaj> Oh k
<RajRajRaj> Ok bye
<RajRajRaj> Bye
<lubmil> baj baj
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl byr
<ChanSeba> pln
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl bye
<ChanSeba> nie ma
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en baj
<ChanSeba> buy
<RajRajRaj> Not buy
<RajRajRaj> Bue
<lubmil> bo
<RajRajRaj> Bye
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en u nas bye wymawia się baj
<ChanSeba> yet pronounced Bai
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl tata
<ChanSeba> Tata
<lubmil> mama tata
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Sun, 21 Aug 2016 00:02:10 CEST
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en i już Niedziela.
<ChanSeba> and already Sunday.
 * lubmil listens to: The Tremeloes - Once On A Sunday Morning
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 234. dzień roku: „Wieku mój, zwierzu mój, kto potrafi zajrzeć w twoich źrenic głąb? (Osip Mandelsztam)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 234. dzień roku: ?Wieku mój, zwierzu mój, kto potrafi zajrzeć w twoich źrenic głąb? (Osip Mandelsztam)?
<ChanSeba> Saying for 234. day of the year: ?My age, my zwierzu who will be able to look at your pupils into? (O. Mandelstam Osip)?
<ChiefJustice> aren't you going to sleep? I think it's very late in India
<lubmil> 3:30 rano to wszędzie jest późno
<lubmil> albo wcześnie
<lubmil> zależy jak patrzyć
#ubuntu-pk 2016-08-21
<tacod> hey I know it's off topic, but is there anyone in here who is a whiz with electronics engineering? I need someone to look over a schematic I just drew up and tell me if it would work
<tacod> or I could build it but that means finding a +5v regulator.
<tacod> which I know I have, just not sure where one is.
<tacod> why are most of my regulators negative ._.
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl mama tata
<ChanSeba> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.1//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml11/DTD/xhtml11.dtd"><html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"><head>    <link rel="shortcut icon" type="image/x-icon" href="http://static.ct8.pl/favicon.ico" />    <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />    <meta name="description" content="Żądanie odrzucone" />    <title>CT8.pl - Darmowy hosting WWW - 502 Żądanie odrzucon
<RajRajRaj> .re :pl :en mama tata
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en mama tata
<ChanSeba> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.1//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml11/DTD/xhtml11.dtd"><html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"><head>    <link rel="shortcut icon" type="image/x-icon" href="http://static.ct8.pl/favicon.ico" />    <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />    <meta name="description" content="Żądanie odrzucone" />    <title>CT8.pl - Darmowy hosting WWW - 502 Żądanie odrzucon
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice: is it your bot
<Researcher> good morning
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> Hello everyone.
<RajRajRaj> Researcher: gm
<Researcher> hi RajRajRaj
<RajRajRaj> Hi
<Researcher> sup mate
<RajRajRaj> Games
<RajRajRaj> Researcher: u tell
<Researcher> lol @ Games
<Researcher> RajRajRaj
<tacod> ._.
<Researcher> aaj lagta hay tum free ho
<Researcher> hi hi tacod
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> wb
 * Researcher makes a cup of coffee for tacod
<RajRajRaj> Researcher: haan
<RajRajRaj> tacod: hi
<tacod> Researcher: it's 10:20PM
<tacod> why do I need coffee?
<tacod> hey RajRajRaj
<RajRajRaj> tacod: because u r not sleepy
<Researcher> tacod you wont sleep now
<Researcher> :D
 * Researcher makes another cup of Turkish Black Coffee  Al Intiqaam
<Researcher> tacod :D
<Researcher> for you turkish black coffee
<tacod> Researcher: I had some coffee in California that was really strong and I had like 5 cups and had a caffeine overdose
<tacod> I was sick like all day
<Researcher> wb Kilos Good morning
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> tacod : lol
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> hi Researcher and all others
<Researcher> hi hi
<Researcher> sup Kilos
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> did you completed your packing
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> gifts
<Researcher> etc etc
<Kilos> just another day
<Kilos> no still lots of packing to do
 * Researcher advice Kilos to get some red roses for EX
<Researcher> :p
<Kilos> ill get at the airport
<Kilos> hehe
<Researcher> yeah fresh one
<Researcher> :p
<Kilos> one is enough
<Researcher> hmmm
<Researcher> well yeah one from each color
<Kilos> i dont like wasting money on stuff you cant eat
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> hhahahah
<Researcher> you are foodholic dude
<tacod> Kilos: what about not wasting money on stuff you can eat?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats fine
<Kilos> but i only buy healthy stuff
<tacod> as in, I have a garden that is producing probably more spaghetti squash than I will be able to eat during its peak season
<Kilos> then you barter for other foods you dont have
<Researcher> tacod i can offer weed to exchange with fresh vegs
<Researcher> :p
<Kilos> hehe
<Researcher> brb
<tacod> Researcher: if you were nearby I would be so down.
<Researcher> lol tacod
<Researcher> :p
<Researcher> tacod : have you ever weed  ?
<Researcher> :D
<RajRajRaj> Kilos:
<RajRajRaj> L tacod
<RajRajRaj> M Researcher
<Kilos> hi RajRajRaj
<RajRajRaj> N ChiefJustice
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: hi
<tacod> Researcher: I sometimes have weed, but I'm currently out ._.
<RajRajRaj> tacod: hmmm
<tacod> and the thing is, it's legal to just go into a store and buy here, but I'm broke as fuck.
<RajRajRaj> tacod: get a gf
<tacod> RajRajRaj: yeah, as if it's that easy
<RajRajRaj> It is
<RajRajRaj> tacod: find a gf online
<Researcher> tacod : bad bad bad boy :D weed is not good for brain growth
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> between if you feel upset you can find some online chiks
<Researcher> :p
<lubmil> dzień
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: hej
<lubmil> RajRajRaj: cześć
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: how are you
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en zajebiście :) a ty?
<ChanSeba> cool :) and you?
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: i m fine too thank you
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: what are u doing
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl  what are u doing
<ChanSeba>  co robisz
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en gram w gry
<ChanSeba> I play games
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en piję kawę
<ChanSeba> drink coffee
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: nice
<lubmil> .p Zielona Gora
<ChanSeba> Zielona Gora, PL: 17.22°C, Umiarkowany deszcz, 1017 hPa, wsch. 05:53:04, zach. 20:07:36, wiatr 0.51 m/s (274°), wilg. 94%
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice:
<lubmil> chief śpi jeszcze
<ahmed_bilal> hello
<RajRajRaj> ahmed_bilal: halo
<ahmed_bilal> hello RajRajRaj my friend
<RajRajRaj> ahmed_bilal: kiddan
<ahmed_bilal> RajRajRaj u from india
<Kilos> hi ahmed_bilal
<ahmed_bilal> hi kilos
<RajRajRaj> ahmed_bilal: yes
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: hi
<Kilos> hi RajRajRaj
<ahmed_bilal> Kilos is that ok that i ask questions about linux/ubuntu here or not allowed here
<Kilos> you can ask about any linux
<Kilos> all linux need to unite
<ahmed_bilal> ok
<ahmed_bilal> RajRajRaj u there
<ahmed_bilal> System V is this about the booting the linus?
<ahmed_bilal> lubmil u there?
<ahmed_bilal> no one here
<Kilos> looks like they are all busy
<ahmed_bilal> ok
<ahmed_bilal> i just recently installed debian
<Kilos> ok
<ahmed_bilal> the problem is it booting only in command line mode. do i have to install gui for it ?
<Kilos> it should be complete
<Kilos> lets try an ubuntu trick
<ahmed_bilal> i have debian 8
<Kilos> i think it isnt seeing your graphics card
<ahmed_bilal> ok. any fix Kilos?
<Kilos> what card have you
<Kilos> yes if you know the card and are online you can install it\
<ahmed_bilal> intel
<Kilos> you need to know the correct driver for it
<Kilos> im sure pavlushka and Researcher will know what to do
<ahmed_bilal> Kilos i wanna do that offline
<ahmed_bilal> to learn
<Kilos> where will you get the driver offline
<Kilos> is it a pci card?
<ahmed_bilal> no its built in in my laptop
<pavlushka> Hello ahmed_bilal
<Kilos> oh you on laptop
<ahmed_bilal> hello pavlushka my friend
<Kilos> hi pavlushka
<ahmed_bilal> pavlushka can u help me in getting gui of my new debian install
<pavlushka> ahmed_bilal: tell me from the beginning
<pavlushka> ahmed_bilal:  after installing, you never boot into a gui mode, or you did?
<Kilos> no it went to cli
<Kilos> i have no debian experience
<Kilos> but on ubuntu after first reboot if it goes to cli it isnt seeing the graphics card
<pavlushka> ahmed_bilal: can you paste bin the result of "sudo apt list | grep installed | grep dm"
<ahmed_bilal> pavlushka yes from the very start it is only booting into CLI
<ahmed_bilal> i am in windows right now
<ahmed_bilal> let me try to send u
<pavlushka> ahmed_bilal: one more Q, how you are connected to #ubuntu-pk now?
<pavlushka> ahmed_bilal: paste it in paste.ubuntu.com and paste me the link
<ahmed_bilal> i have two os on my laptop win 7 and debian
<pavlushka> ahmed_bilal: so you are now on win7?
<ahmed_bilal> yes
<ahmed_bilal>  also i have xchat. wh network should i connect on starting xchat?
<pavlushka> ahmed_bilal: can you connect to the network being on debian cli? and and you install packages in debian?
<ahmed_bilal> well i tried $ping www.yahoo.com it didnt worked.
<pavlushka> *can you install packages
<ahmed_bilal> so i guess its not seeing my network either
<ahmed_bilal> let me try to past your command output
<Kilos> ai1
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: ai1
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> missed the shift
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: ph
<RajRajRaj> Oh
<RajRajRaj> Which shift
<Kilos> shift+1
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: u know i am going to be probably sad
<Kilos> why?
<RajRajRaj> Alone from 13 sep
<Kilos> oh my
<RajRajRaj> For at least two month
<RajRajRaj> :(
<RajRajRaj> I will have to buy food n eat everyday
<RajRajRaj> :((
<Kilos> wb ahmed_bilal
<ahmed_bilal> kilos
<ahmed_bilal> u thee
<Kilos> you will get stronger RajRajRaj
<ahmed_bilal> RajRajRaj
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: i dont know
<RajRajRaj> I hate being alone
<RajRajRaj> ahmed_bilal: yes
<Kilos> RajRajRaj what do you know about debian
<RajRajRaj> I just installed it
<RajRajRaj> Not much
<Kilos> ahmed_bilal installed debian 8 but it boots to cli
<ahmed_bilal> RajRajRaj u linux guru ?
<RajRajRaj> ahmed_bilal: no
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: i got graphics too
<ahmed_bilal> than at wh level u stand in linux bro RajRajRaj
<Kilos> it must be battling to see the graphics card
<Kilos> ahmed_bilal when installing the graphics worked right?
<Kilos> only after first boot it went to cli
<RajRajRaj> ahmed_bilal: middle level
<Kilos> ahmed_bilal why did you chose debian and not ubuntu or kubuntu
<Kilos> you can also type in /j #debian  maybe someone there knows the answer
<ahmed_bilal> some geek here recommend me to start with debian
<Kilos> tery this
<Kilos> press alt+shift+F10
<Kilos> on ubuntu it goes to settings
<Kilos> if you were onl;y online with it then you could do apt update and upgrade
<ahmed_bilal> ok
<ahmed_bilal> on my win 7 mirc takes 3 to 4 times to connect
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> if you dont have data cap to worry about get kubuntu here and install that in place of debian then i can maybe help you more
<Kilos> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<Kilos> and zaki also uses it
<ahmed_bilal> what difference fbw ubuntu and kubuntu
<ahmed_bilal> are they both from same mother?
<Kilos> different gui
<ahmed_bilal> any notable difference
<Kilos> and kde is more pollished to me
<Kilos> yes very different
<Kilos> i wish zaki was here he has used both
<ahmed_bilal> ok
<ahmed_bilal> me done with debian
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> not nice to battle with a new system
<Kilos> once you are used to it then you can work things out
<ahmed_bilal> ya
<ahmed_bilal> but to get used to it u have to sweat
<Kilos> i agree. thats why i use kde
<Kilos> mostly everything just works first time
<ahmed_bilal> kde refer to gui?
<ahmed_bilal> gnome x11
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> the gnome interface isnt as polished i think
<Kilos> thats my personal opinion of course
<ChiefJustice> RajRajRaj: this bot was made by Dominiol
<ChiefJustice> hi all
<Kilos> hi ChiefJustice
<ahmed_bilal> chief jstice
<ChiefJustice> hi Kilos ^^
<ahmed_bilal> ChiefJustice u r wh country chief?
<ChiefJustice> Poland
<ChiefJustice> country which John Kerry forgot :P
<ChiefJustice> lunch, afk
<pavlushka> sorry ahmed_bilal I fell asleep :)
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice: ok
<pavlushka> Hello RajRajRaj !
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka: yo
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice: so long for lunch
<ChiefJustice> I've finished right now.
<pavlushka> ahmed_bilal: ping
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice: chess
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka: play chess?
<ChiefJustice> RajRajRaj: not now
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice: k
<ChiefJustice> my friend is going to arrive in a minute
<RajRajRaj> Omg
<RajRajRaj> Gf
<RajRajRaj> :p
<RajRajRaj> How does she look :p
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: used to
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka: now
<ChiefJustice> RajRajRaj: he's a boy
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: Now I follow Einstein
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka: :/
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka: are u following him to heaven?
<RajRajRaj> He is already there
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: I wish I could :p
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka: me too :p
<ahmed_bilal> anyone here
<Kilos> im here ahoneybun
<Kilos> just got back from sheep
<zmeu_> te iubeste inima mea
<zmeu_> wassup
<Kilos> hi zmeu_
<zmeu_> yupi
<zmeu_> ubuntu still haz my book
<zmeu_> =)
<zmeu_> i don't use anymore this distribution
<Kilos> why
<zmeu_> crash again my battery
<Kilos> https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwifhM2I3tLOAhUlIcAKHWFVBFYQFggjMAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Faskubuntu.com%2Fquestions%2F400%2Ftips-to-extend-battery-life-for-laptops-and-notebooks&usg=AFQjCNHKHDbIugAup2BbRl1aD1cv3eiHaw&sig2=mVq8aU0N13KguXG5X6MFpA
<Kilos> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2949818/laptop-computers/how-to-squeeze-more-battery-life-from-your-linux-laptop.html
<Kilos> zmeu_ have you looked at those links
<Kilos> ai!
<zmeu__> connection broken
<Kilos> whew
<zmeu__> hihi
<Kilos> hi
<zmeu__> hi bro
<Kilos> did you look at the links i posted
<Kilos> about saving battery
<zmeu__> they can't do nothing
<zmeu__> ubuntu just drain life battery
<zmeu__> ..
<zmeu__> i'm use laptop-mode-tools
<zmeu__> but still same
<Kilos> you can turn things off man
<zmeu__> only way
<zmeu__> turn off battery
<zmeu__> ;p
<zmeu__> it's a real shit that
<zmeu__> i know you love ubuntu
<zmeu__> but accept the reality
<zmeu__> they don't resolved this bug
<zmeu__> old ubuntu distribution don't make that
<zmeu__> < 12
<ahoneybun> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi ahoneybun sorry i tried to message ahmed and didnt notice when i hit tab complete that he was offline
<Kilos> see how this channel has grown
<Kilos> from about three
<Kilos> hehe
<ahoneybun> XD
<zmeu__> we need too talk
<zmeu__> haha
<Kilos> wb pavlushka
<pavlushka> haha thanks!
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:
<lubmil> raj
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: :)
<lubmil> raj :)
 * lubmil oglada: Uriah Heep - Lady In Black.mp4
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:
<lubmil> raj
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: how r u
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice:
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en normalnie
<ChanSeba> usually
 * ChiefJustice 
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice: yo
<ChiefJustice> hi again
<RajRajRaj> Whats up
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: what u doing
<lubmil> gram
<ChiefJustice> I've got a headache and I don't know why
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: whats gram
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice: y
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en gram w gry: wolni farmerzy i zielone imperium
<ChanSeba> I play games: free farmers and molehill Empire
<lubmil> o, chiefuś się obudził
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice: why does he keep saying that
<ChiefJustice> RajRajRaj: what?
<RajRajRaj> Everytime i ask him whats up he says he plays game
<Kilos> lol
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en 00:15:45 <lubmil> o, chiefuś się obudził
<ChanSeba> 00:15:45 <lubmil> Oh, chiefuś woke up
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: yeah weird
<ChiefJustice> I ain't his mama, I don't know what is he doing
<RajRajRaj> Aint your mama
<RajRajRaj> Lol
<Kilos> bots pick up trigger words
<RajRajRaj> Yeah
<RajRajRaj> ChiefJustice: may u know bettet
<RajRajRaj> That's why i asked u
<RajRajRaj> U know what he exactly mean
<ChiefJustice> and I say I don't know :P
<RajRajRaj> Anyways
<ChiefJustice> he plays some games over the net
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: see
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: this is what happens
<ChiefJustice> I don't know which one he plays, but if he said he plays, he definitely plays :P
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en gram w te gry co napisałem - z http://upjers.com
<ChanSeba> I play these games that I wrote - http://upjers.com
<RajRajRaj> Omg he wrote games
<Kilos> lol
<lubmil> :)
<ChiefJustice> and what's the joke?
<ChiefJustice> :P
<lubmil> free farmers and molehill Empire
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl free farmers and molehill Empire
<ChanSeba> temat rolnicy i Zielone Imperium
<lubmil> rolnicy ;>
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: agw of empires
<RajRajRaj> Age*
<RajRajRaj> zaki:
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl age of empires
<ChanSeba> age of empires
<RajRajRaj> Its a game
<lubmil> uhm
<ChiefJustice> and it's not online game, so this can't be
<RajRajRaj> I dont know
<RajRajRaj> I never played it
<ChiefJustice> haven't you played any game via web browser?
<RajRajRaj> I said i have not played age of empire
<ChiefJustice> this is what lubmil is doing at the moment :P
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: why u always play games
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: what u taking for the family with u
<Kilos> my heart
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en to są jedyne gry w które gram, bo tak ogólnie nie grywam w gry lokalne wcale
<ChanSeba> this is the only game that I play because I don't play in the local games at all
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: i also want to play
<RajRajRaj> Let me see what it has
<RajRajRaj> That u always play it
<RajRajRaj> And saw that u r busy
<Kilos> and family eirlooms
<Kilos> jewelry
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: nice
<RajRajRaj> Be careful
<Kilos> i will ty
<RajRajRaj> Yw
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: send us the pics :p
<RajRajRaj> Share pics with us
<Kilos> i will post some yes
<RajRajRaj> Nice
<Kilos> ill drop links here
<RajRajRaj> Ok
<RajRajRaj> Ty
<lubmil> Ja
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en ja ty
<ChanSeba> me and you
<Kilos> oh RajRajRaj im going to visit family not tour hey so pics wont show much about australia
<Kilos> hehe
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: hehe ok
#ubuntu-pk 2017-08-15
<barlas> Hey
#ubuntu-pk 2019-08-13
<hyperdev234> assalamo alikum
#ubuntu-pk 2019-08-14
<hypersoul> salam pakistan
#ubuntu-pk 2020-08-15
<SPITFIRE> hello
